# Is anyone obese and pregnant?



## louisaL

Sorry i know this is very personal and if you feel better please PM me. But i am obese and this is my first month of ttc and i am wondering if i will even look pregnant. 

Obviously as an over weight person i have my 'bump' already lol but wondered if it would go into shape or just stay the same because there would be enough room for the baby ifswim?


----------



## emmajane

Hiya, 

Yeah I am very overweight and am nearly 27 weeks pregnant. My BMI is really high and I know everyone says you should lose weight beforehand but this was a complete surprise! 

I am afraid I don't look pregnant really - only to those people who know can notice that there is a bump under the already existing bump!! I still have the flabby bits (which I hoped would go away with the bump growing) but I am afraid as they are from different parts, the bump just grows underneath. At times, esp when using the tube I want to wear a 'I am pregnant, not just fat' badge as I never get offered a seat. :( 

The midwives have been great though but I have just been told by the Obstetrician that they want extra scans at 30 and 34 weeks to check on the growth as they are a bit concerned about my BMI and also want a check with an Anaesthetist in case c section is needed. 

Hope that helps but if you need any more info, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## louisaL

Hi thank you so much for replying and a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!

Yes of course its worrying and ideally yes we should all get down to a healthy weight before getting pregnant but like your say it was a complete surprise. I worry that people will think i am lying if i say i am pregnant and they will just laugh at me (if i am of course). 

It is nice the MW are kind and at least u get extra scans to see your baby ;)


----------



## Amy-Lea

My auntie lost 4stone during her pregnancy without even trying, just her hormones and starting to like tastes shes never liked before helped her on her way.


----------



## bigbelly2

hi there...

i am also obese being 19.5 stone bmi is 39 or 41 cant remember now i have a daughter already and this baby was very much a surprise, as I would have liked to have lost weight first but alas twas ot meant to be lol

I cant give birth in the midwife led unit and have to see a consultant each visit because of my weight, i think i will ave extra scans but i am also disabled and have to check size for a natural birth...the one down side is i have been signed off work because of my bp and even though i am stressed i think a major part of this is due to my weight and have to go on the 17th for my gestational diabetes test.....

all in all, stay positive it will happen

h x


----------



## PitBullMommy

I am very obese as well, and have PCOS to top it off (joy). After two cycles of clomid we got a BFP. I don't think I look pregnant, I think I just look a bit fatter, but everyone else thinks I look pg. :shrugs: I lost 25lbs in my first trimester and still haven't gained all of it back yet. Here I am at...28 weeks
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_2306.jpg
Here's an AWFUL pic of me before I got pg:
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_1341-1.jpg


----------



## UptonGirl

hi guys, can i join your club? lol i am obese as well! although i hate that word "obese" - it makes you feel crappy doesnt it!ah well never mind. i am 17 stone, 5' 2" and 27 weeks pregnant.my bmi is over 40.pregnancy so far has been fine...i do have a diabetes test next week due to my high bmi but i am sure i dont have diabetes.fingers crossed.i also have an appointment next week with a consultant to check i am not at risk of pre eclamsia so i guess next week ill find out a bit more about things.i was told i would probably need ivf treatment to get pregnant and we even talked about getting a loan out after our wedding BUT we conceived on our wedding night - first time!very very lucky.what do doctors know huh?!?!  anyway, people know i am pregnant now...i might look overweight but you can tell there is a hard bump there now.a bit like pitbullmommy's picture - thats a deffinate bump!goodluck girls......oh and a few of my friends have had to see consultants recently because they are too underweight!!! not enough nutrientsfor the baby etc so its not just us bigger girls who have problems........it seems there is no perfect size to have a baby.xxx


----------



## louisaL

hi guys thanks so much for coming forward and a huge CONGRATULATIONS! to all of you!! i cant wait to be where you are! like everyone i just hope there are no complications!

PitBullMommy you look fantastic! i actually think you look 100% pregnant (well 55% given your term lol) and wouldnt know u were overweight!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks y'all!


----------



## alyxzandra

I will be joining you in a week or so in the third trimester. :D 

I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and was overweight before I got pregnant with my little surprise. And I was dieting at the time, but had a hard time losing weight. I did not know my thryroid was slightly underactive at that point and needed extra medication. 

When I became pregnant, my thyroid became very underactive and I piled on 4 stone!!! After 5 blood tests and 4 times with increasing my medication, my thyroid is finally regulated as of last week. And my weight gain has slowed down. PHEW!!! 

Now, I am carrying a lot of weight on my 5'2" frame along with baby bump. And I am breathless all the time due to a combination of both and baby pushing his bottom against my ribs. However, my BP has been perfect, no sign of diabetes or anything else. In other words, a perfectly fine pregnancy so far....just the mother being totally neurotic!

However, I am not worried about losing the weight since I know it will come off later on. :D My biggest worry at this stage is trying to find comfy knickers in a size that will fit my belly and large bum!


----------



## excitedmum2b

Hi all, I too am 'obese' (i hate that word too) my BMI is 41 and I am 19.1 and 5'7. 

I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant and I am really worried that I am not going to 'look' pregnant! I have put on 5 pounds in the last two weeks and I am worried that this will harm the bean. 

Has anyone had any problems with scans etc because of their weight??


----------



## gbromley2007

*i am 'obese' my BMI before i got pregnant was 36, i don't think i look pregnant but people who know me says they can tell. i had trouble with my scans i even had to have my 20 wk one rescheduled because of it, even though she didnt say it to my face-i saw it in my notes. i tried for 5 years for my little one, i have PCOS and before they would try Clomid i had to have my BMI to 35 and a week before the appt at the fertility clinic to find out if we were going to get clomid-we found out we had a little one on the way! so she is a miracle. lots of hugs to everyone x*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am classed as "obese" as well - 5'9" and BMI of 40 before getting pregnant. I'm 38 weeks today, and look VERY pregnant - it's definitely been a baby bump and not fat for a long while now. Also had no trouble getting pregnant, and have had absolutely no complications. Was referred to consultant care due to my BMI and a family history of gestational diabetes, but I've been tested and do not suffer from it. I have been discharged from consultant care, and no one has any concerns about this pregnancy - from day one they said everything is just wonderful.

I have put on about 15lbs this pregnancy, which the MW is delighted with. She says that baby will get all he/she needs from the mother and as long as you eat a balanced diet, all will be well.

Hope that helps :hug:


----------



## AngieBaby

My story is identical to AnnaBanana's. I have had the Glucose Tolerance Test and I was fine. I have scans booked in for weeks 32 & 36 to check on the baby's size but the mw is not too concerned. I was on tablets for high blood pressure pre-pregnancy and I still take them although my bp has really come down since getting pregnant (114/60) which I'm really pleased about. 

As long as you eat healthily there is no reason why your pregnancy shouldn't be problem-free. I've seen a lot slimmer people have far more problems with their pregnancy than I've had with mine - so just enjoy the experience :o)


----------



## nataliecn

As per the weight for my height and BMI I would be classified as obese too! I do look pregnant as my bump has gotten very round, although I guess I could say my weight was distributed quite evenly throughout my body pre-pregnancy. And I've only gained weight in the belly. 
My BMI right now is 39.8... and if I get up to 45 by the time I go into labour, I won't be able to deliver at the hospital I would like to. :(


----------



## icculcaz

my names carrie n im fat......


----------



## jenny_wren

my bmi is 39
im 32 weeks today
and i look very pregnant
i didn't think i would but
coming into third ive really
started to show
so dont worry you'll have a bump!!
it toke us 2 years to concieve but
ive not had any problems so far
with me or the bubby ...
so dont worry 

:hugs:
x​


----------



## Dizzy321

I have the highest BMI out of the replys and I have a huge bump, definatly no mistaking im pregnant lol. I PM'd you hun x


----------



## louisaL

congratulations to you all i'm sure my time will come eventually. forgotten i had written this post as it was almost a yr ago lol


----------



## 1xmom2b

Numbers are hard but I'm going to share mine. I was actually on my way to gastric bypass. Im 5'4" and was 340 lbs. I had to diet for 6 months per insurance to have them cover the surgery and lo and behold right after the 5th month, I came out pregnant. I think at that time I was 332ish, of course not successful which is why I was going for the bypass. 

During my 1st trimester, I actually lost about 20 lbs. I don't know if I was eating better because of the baby or just nauseous and not wanting to eat at all. I'm in my third trimester now and I'm back to where I started so technically I haven't gained any weight. The doctors recommend only gaining 15 lbs when you are overweight or obese.

I am showing a bit. People tend to notice that I'm pregnant. I don't know if they think I'm 8 months along or just a little but some people don't show at all. You will show more with your 2nd child also. I am still in my regular clothes. I didnt buy maternity cause it didnt seem worth it. I did get (I can't believe I'm sharing this) underwear that was 1 & 2 sizes bigger and jeans 1 & 2 sizes bigger. I bought a few shirts at the Avenue that look like maternity and I'm not sure that I will wear them after 'cause it will make me look pregnant when I'm not lol.

It is hard to deal with pregnancy when you are obese, especially as large as I am. You want to have a cute round pregnancy belly and that's just not going to happen. You don't get to have the cute clothes but rest assured that your baby will be just as healthy and that's really what matters.


----------



## xolily

i started at 14.5 stone, 5ft5, 33wks now and have got a bump, but still some flab! I haven't got any recent pics but this was taken at around 22wks and IMO you can't tell i'm pregnant, just fat =( lol x

https://i33.tinypic.com/3fr02.jpg


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv got BMI of 35 when i was around 9 weeks, cant miss my bump, see in my picture lol!


----------



## priddy

Hi hun, im 5ft 8 and was about 19stone pre pregnancy ive put on about 18lbs so far and unfortunately I dont think I look pregnant as its my top belly as I call t thats got bigger not the bit under belly button so still look like just have huge muffin top!!! I had t0 have glucose test but that was fine and have growth scan at 32 wks but thats due to stillbirth previous not due to my weight. I do feel crap when go in baby shops etc and nobody knows im pregnant but I just spend all my time telling everyone!!! Good luck with your journey xx.


----------



## xoButterfly25

It's nice to know that there are others on here that are "obese" (ugh I hate that word) and pregnant and succesfully gotten pregnant and had a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby. I'm not pregnant just yet but this is always something I worry about; either getting pregnant because I'm overweight, having a healthy succesful pregnancy and having a healthy baby when born. 

I'm currently 5ft8in and weigh around 300lbs possibly more than 300lbs as I've not been weighed in quite some time because I'm embarrased about my weight. I don't look as much as I weigh because I'm quite tall.

But I really hope to get pregnant soon (if there is no complications with me for being overweight) I've noticed some people when overweight have really big babies and then have to have a C-Section because the babies are too big to give birth to? I hope that doesn't happen to me as when/if I can get pregnant I would want to have a normal birth.


----------



## toseland13

im obese, my bmi is 40+ but i havent been offered any extra/different treatment or scans or anything because of this.

i dont think i looked pregnant at the start, only to people who knew i was pregnant. but now i do lol. i had rolls which have merged into 1 bump lol, stil wobbles a lil bit when baby kicks lol but its def a bump. dont worry, you are what you are, my pregnancy was a suprise too and have got over the fact that im big and pregnant, im sure you will look pregnant when u r.:hugs:


----------



## toseland13

xoButterfly25 said:


> It's nice to know that there are others on here that are "obese" (Ugh I hate that word) and pregnant and succesfully gotten pregnant and had a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby. I'm not pregnant just yet but this is always something I worry about; either getting pregnant because I'm overweight, having a healthy succesful pregnancy and having a healthy baby when born.
> 
> I'm currently 5ft8in and weigh around 300lbs possibly more than 300lbs as I've not been weighed in quite some time because I'm embarrased about my weight. I don't look as much as I weigh because I'm quite tall.
> 
> But I really hope to get pregnant soon (if there is no complications with me for being overweight) I've noticed some people when overweight have really big babies and then have to have a C-Section because the babies are too big to give birth to? I hope that doesn't happen to me as when/if I can get pregnant I would want to have a normal birth.

like said in last post, im obese but my baby is measuring perfect size so far so doesnt mean ul have big baby or anything x


----------



## happygal

ive got a bmi of 43 and was worried that it would cause problems but my mw doesnt seem worried, im classed as high risk due to my weight but my mw told me that thats more to do with incase i need a general anesthetic during labour, and that sometimes epidurals can be a bit more tricky to get in place first time with women who are very over weight. All in all though there were no major concerns which was a huge relief. I was a bit slimmer when i had my son 7 years ago, but still started out at a size 20 so wasnt slim but had no problems at all x


----------



## third time

Hi, my BMI was 30 at 14 weeks pregnant, so they have classed me as being obese (even though I'm a 14-16 Uk sizes and 5'7"!!!!) however, in the weeks 15-20 I didn't put on any weight and infact lost a couple of pounds, you can def tell i'm pregnant!!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

happygal said:


> ive got a bmi of 43 and was worried that it would cause problems but my mw doesnt seem worried, im classed as high risk due to my weight but my mw told me that thats more to do with incase i need a general anesthetic during labour, and that sometimes epidurals can be a bit more tricky to get in place first time with women who are very over weight. All in all though there were no major concerns which was a huge relief. I was a bit slimmer when i had my son 7 years ago, but still started out at a size 20 so wasnt slim but had no problems at all x


You live in the same town as me, never seen anyone local on here :thumbup:

My bmi is 45 and I started out as a size 22, I've only put on 8lb's upto now but I have had quite a few problems throughout with bp etc and bubz is measuring quite far ahead, but all in all things have been okay.

xx


----------



## Katie's mom

I was about this weight just before I conceived, but thanks to morning sickness I lost about 20 lbs in the first trimester, but now with only 2 months to go, I am nearly back to where I started.


----------



## bethy1512

im considered obese. was 13st b4 preganancy, now 15 and a half at nearly 39 weeks. i have a very very noticeable bump!


----------



## Eve

I have a BMI of 35 (just did a calculator thing online lol ) and I have a big baby bump! I am now weighing in at 215lbs I believe (last time I was weighed) and I haven't had any problems with my ultrasounds etc... thank goodness :) I haven't been spoken to about my weight either, and don't need extra care due to weight, just my BP which was high last pregnancy as well :( I am having a scheduled c-section the 30th and haven't been told anything about needing to see the anesthesiologist due to my weight either:shrug:but I might, I have 2 more appts before the surgery. 

I know a lot of women who were bigger when getting pregnant and still looked pregnant ;) I think it depends on your body, how you will carry the bubs etc...


----------



## KarenLV

I'm not obese but I was overweight and borderline obese when I got pregnant. My BMI was 29.8 as I still hadnt lost all my previous baby weight. I do look very pregnant and most people think I'm 9 months pregnant or they ask if I have twins! Grrrr! My obgyn keeps giving me dieting tips and exercising tips and telling me to slow down the weight gain...I tried but when you are pregnant the weight piles on so fast and I dont know from what as I dont eat more than usual. My DH said not to stress out anymore and just enjoy my pregnancy as the doctor is just doing her job. I also have a tendency to retain a lot of water when I'm pregnant.


----------



## MrsPhillips

My BMI is 39 and am hypothyroid. We got PG in the first month of trying thanks to charting and Metformin( taken for other issues as had a laparotomy and ovary + cyst removed in Feb, needed to give cycle a kick start, only took it for 5 weeks)
I was offered the GTT test because of BMI but then at the same times growth scans to check baby wasn't underweight because of the hypothyroid. baby is just right!
I'm 32+3 weeks now. Up until 25 weeks, I only gained 2lb, now I'm up to 13lb but that could be everything catching up and I havent been working for the past 5 weeks. 

I had a B shape bump probably up to week 23 then it started turning into a lovely D shape bump. I love having a bump now because I no longer look fat, I'm definitely pregnant. I love wearing tops that 'fit' over my bump and show it off rather than pre PG trying to hide my belly. And the best thing is, I think the bump makes my legs look thinner LOL

My bump pics (hope link works)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30883905&l=29438d8e47&id=1076886567


I'm sure all you lovely ladies TTC will get there very soon. 2010 is going to be a good year for all. Wishing you all lots of baby dust! xxxx


----------



## suzib76

i couldnt tell you what i weighed before, or my bmi but i was wearing size 20 clothes and im only 5'2" and have PCOS

i have a huge bump now, no mistaking it at all, but i never put on anything until around 21 weeks, thats when i had to loosen my trousers when i sat down and then move into maternity


----------



## Kota

in case you haven't seen it, please check out the 'plus sie bump pics' in the 2nd tri forum. There as sooo many wonderful photos of bigger girls and their bumps! you'll soon see that regardless of sie pre pregnancy, sooner or later those baby bumps become very apparent!


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya I am classed as clinically obese and have a BMI of 42. But even when i was a size 12 i was 11 stone! 
I Look very pregnant and am due in 11 days!
I fell the first try well the first weekend of trying and was very surprised. 

I beoieve as long as your a good mum you can be whatever size you are happy with!

heres me on my honeymoon back in august when i was 22 weeks. and also in the black dress with my husband last weekend.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1010285.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 180









me 9 months pregnant.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 182


----------



## Racheltn

I'm Obese and pregnant and you can defiantly see my bump..even though I kinda had a "bump" before I was pregnant..now it's alot higher and the bump is more round and standing out..so you'll be able to tell
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png


----------



## babybaillie

Hi i am too :( and altho the mw is lovely she did make a big deal of it in the beginning, but in a discreet way. 

My bump is perfect round the top, but flabby at the bottom. but i have had 2 kids b4.

The only time i have really felt bad is the last few late scans ive had, the woman wrote bad scan due to maternal somrethin or other. in other words mums fat belly. 

ideally id have lost the weight, so if u can id recommend it as it is embarassing when the mw takes forever to find LO's heartbeat and ur thinking its cause ur fat. plus when i go to day bed every week, its in a 4 bed room, and they pop u on the monitor and when there are other men n women there they dont cover ur belly and i feel very self consious, as im sure i will in the birth too. i only ever show oh top of belly this pregnancy too, i hate it to be honest


----------



## mummytobekel

Hi everyone....

I find the posts on this forum very reassuring. 

I am 29 years old, am 27 weeks pregnant with my first child, have a BMI of 45...... I have found this to be a miracle and thought it would never happen.!!

I have cried most of my tears through this pregnancy about my weight and the fear of what complications i am likely to face because of this!! 

I am reviewed under consultants monthly because of my thyroid problem for which i take levothyroxine daily. 

I do find blood tests difficult ( partly fear and partly due to my veins being deep set) and still have not had a successful blood test taken!! Hopefully this will be resolved on Friday....

I am frightened about this and hope that i can get throuugh this and begin to enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## littleblonde

I had a bmi on 35 when i got pregnant. So was classed as high risk. So im consultant lead care. Which i find a joke really as i saw her at 12 weeks and will see her again at 34 weeks. So not much care. I had the GD test and passed. I soehow managed to lose weight this pregnancy. I currently weight 6 pounds less than at 12 weeks. People started noticing at 23 weeks, but they aready new. I must look a little pregnant as people do give up there seats and let me push in front in the toilet line lol. 

Can i ask you a question. How many weeks are you and how much movement do you feel and how strong is it?


----------



## MrsPhillips

mummytobekel said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I find the posts on this forum very reassuring.
> 
> I am 29 years old, am 27 weeks pregnant with my first child, have a BMI of 45...... I have found this to be a miracle and thought it would never happen.!!
> 
> I have cried most of my tears through this pregnancy about my weight and the fear of what complications i am likely to face because of this!!
> 
> I am reviewed under consultants monthly because of my thyroid problem for which i take levothyroxine daily.
> 
> I do find blood tests difficult ( partly fear and partly due to my veins being deep set) and still have not had a successful blood test taken!! Hopefully this will be resolved on Friday....
> 
> I am frightened about this and hope that i can get throuugh this and begin to enjoy the pregnancy!

Aww don't cry hun!
I am in the same boat as you. I am hypothyroid and have to go to the vampires at local hospital to get my blood taken as the nurse at GP surgery can't get it. What I have found helps, is to drink lots of fluid the night before, and in the morning - makes the veins more juicy LOL. 
If anything, I have loved being pregnant and showing off my bump. Everyone says I look better being PG. hubby prefers it when my tops hug my bump, he likes to see my bump and for me to look PG. I wore a big knitted poncho yesterday and he hated it! (Iposted a link to pics earlier in this thread)
My throid levels have stayed level throughout PG and have had them checked at the start of every trimester. Are yours all over the place?
I have shared care with a consultant and MW. I havent been told of any complications I face apart from me bringing up an issue with epidurals from when I had one previously but that was low BP related. I've also been given the ok as long as nothing changes to have a water birth. My BMI pre PG was 39 so would be much higher now. Do you think your consultant is just giving you a hard time? 
Don't fret too much. A happy mummy has a happy baby! Just think once baby is here you'll be nice and busy and burning off all the baby weight.
Hope all goes well for you -x-


----------



## I'mHopinG

Hello everyone, this is my first post. I hope everyone doesnt mind me posting since i am not in my third trimester.

I have just found out i am pregnant. It was a total surprise as we weren't trying and in our 10 year relationship have been so careful. I am 19 stone so a very big girl. I have a number of health problem including arthritis. I have been on steroids for the past year and have piled on the weight. I was big before so I really didn't need the extra weight.

To be honest i am absolutely terrified that i am going to hurt my baby because i am overweight. I am also scared of a difficult pregnancy.

I know people can be so predjudiced towards big people, let alone people who are big and pregnant.


----------



## Plus size mum

I have just found out I am pregnant, (scan on Friday!) and have a BMI of 39. I gained around 6.5 stone when I was pregnant with my little boy, (now age 2), and was 22.5 stone when I gave birth. Although I lost all of the weight when I was breast feeding i didn't manage to keep it off when I stopped as I continued to eat at the same rate! I am feeling an awful lot of bubbles in my belly at the moment so the general concensus is that I am a lot further on than I origninally thought. Is there anyone here based in Peterborough?? I would like to know if anyone has any comments on the Consultant care that has been advised. I was consuiltant led last time, but never met him and wonder if things have changed?


----------



## lilpregonicky

Hey everyone! I just registered today and I'm so happy to find other women in the same boat as me. 

So I'm only 4'11 and have a BMI of 40. I already look full term, but I'm only 5 weeks pregnant. 

This is my second baby, I was much smaller during my first. Basically what I weigh now is what I weighed when I delivered my first :cry:

I had gestational diabetes with my first, so I know I will have to go through that again. But being much larger this time around, I'm so scared something more serious will go wrong. I love this little baby so much already and I can't stand the idea of anything bad happening to him/her. 

Is anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## xerinx

Im absolutely huge!!! I had bmi of 39 when i was 12 weeks pregnant and now i dont even want to know. Im often asked am i having twins ect but i havent found my weigh has had an impact on the pregnancy. I do have gd and have in all pregnancies. I cant wait to have lil one coz when i look back to how i was i look sooo thin compared to now :rofl:


----------



## loopylin

well just like to say thank u to u all i am to obese and it has made me feel better that there are other ppl that are obese and pregnant, i have just 7 weeks to go then i best start thinking about loosing the weight, good luck to u all xxx :happydance:


----------



## tbenitez

Sorry if I am off topic but does anyone know of a forum specifically for obese pregnant women? I am obese and expecting number 4. I have never breast fed before but I would like to give it a try this time around. Have any of you moms ever lost a lot of weight due to breast feeding?


----------



## sophieloafy

Hi hun, i was pre pregnancy 18 stones which is 114 kg or 252lbs. And at 5ft 2 inches i am pretty short. 
The piccie is my 28 weeks bump. i was worried that i wouldnt look pregnant too, but low and behold i do! 
Then again i have lost 2 stones since i fell pregnant as i had really bad morning sickness, and i have no appetite still

dont worry hun, have fun ttc!:hugs: All the best 
~S~
 



Attached Files:







19454_105431822809640_100000284677373_139387_6546184_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 61


----------



## LankyDoodle

tbenitez said:


> Sorry if I am off topic but does anyone know of a forum specifically for obese pregnant women? I am obese and expecting number 4. I have never breast fed before but I would like to give it a try this time around. Have any of you moms ever lost a lot of weight due to breast feeding?

Yes, I use a very very good forum called Babycentre. It has groups with forums within it, and I am a member of the pregnant, plus sized and beyond forum. I find it brilliant but it is not busy as bnb for obvious reasons as bnb is not specific to one area of pregnancy.


----------



## Kim_I

Here I am!!!!!! Huge I know!...but I only gained 3 lbs...its all belly!..or thats what i like to tell myself! I actually had no trouble TTC..it wasnt planned but welcomed all the same! Im 28 weeks on this pic


View attachment 62628


----------



## Stinkyloo

Ladies, your bumps look great! :thumbup:

I had a bmi of 47 at my booking in appointment (and had already lost half a stone since falling pregnant), I then lost another stone during the second trimester...don't really know why, as I wasn't sick, and I still ate fairly normally...

...anyway, I had an uneventful pregnancy until week 34 when I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes and then had dodgy liver fuction test results...these didn't really affect me or bubs...just meant we were monitored closely and then induced at 37 +3.

Baby Oliver is perfect and doing really well. I've been breast feeding for almost 9 weeks now, and have lost another stone and a half so far. :happydance:

Good luck to all you ladies...don't let anyone make you feel bad about your size...mummies come in all shapes and sizes!

This is me a few days before Oliver was born...

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o2/anlors/Ruckysrooms002.jpg

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o2/anlors/Ruckysrooms003.jpg


----------



## LuckySalem

I'm 5ft 4lbs and when I got pregnant I was at least 230lbs (my scales don't do stones... lol) since I got pregnant I'm down to 200lbs and I finally have my bump. It appeared at around 30 weeks pregnant, before that you could feel it and if I lay on my back and allowed the flab to fall to the sides you could see it.
I'm gaining weight again now and although it's depressing I know that the baby needs it so am happy to do it for now.


----------



## xerinx

I was big before pregnant and ended up *huge* while pregnant but since having him im already back in my pre pregnancy jeans and they are slightly too big!!!! :happydance:

Im amazed at how quick my belly went... i actually look in the mirror now and see more of a figure!! :)

I dont care what people think everyone deserves to be a mummy and who cares what size you are as long as you and baby are healthy!!


----------



## xpatchx

I, am "morbidly obese" as told by my consulant. I am 6ft tall and weigh 16 stone. My bmi is like 32 which I thought was just normal obese, but they like to make you feel like you're taking too much oxygen!
This was me pre-pregnancy. To me, I don't look huge. But my consultant tells me that I am causing my baby to be big, and I will cause her many complications during birth

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/n615112022_1257029_3479.jpg

My weight has never been a problem, my GTT came back clear, I am not gaining any weight throughout my pregnancy, but she still likes to let me know I suck.
Goes to show they just like to rub it in our faces, even if there isn't a problem at all.


----------



## xpatchx

Ohhh and this is me at about 29 weeks

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/21853_252601772022_615112022_370825.jpg


----------



## LuckySalem

You don't look big!! That's what annoys me so much with GPs and obese etc.


----------



## AngelzEye

Patch you don't look obese in the slightest!
I think the government might be making this all up anyway... bmi doesn't even work if your a man, athletic & you tend to get a larger bmi if your taller becuase its based on area not volume (which of course expand at different rates for each inch upward)... (thats why all those supermodels are apparently still 'healthy' methinks.)
Kick your doctor as you look fab :)


----------



## chele

A bmi of 32 is def not morbidly obese. You look fab!


----------



## xashleyx

i am sooooooooooo glad i found this post!!! im overweight at 17 1/2 stone and we are trying for baby number 3, u never really think of other women like ourselfs do we, all your bumps and lovely!!!!


----------



## kaleidoscope

im obese..thats me in my avatar taken a week ago..I have underactive thyroid..however the joys of gestational diabetes and hyperemesis..means Im now lighter at 32 weeks than I was when I conceived!


----------



## sexybeki

hey everyone i am new on here plus i am obese and pregnant for the third time i have a daughter named tianna and i had a miscarriage and i have recently found out i am pregnant again 5 weeks and 2 days to be exact. this wasnt a planned pregnancy as really wanted to lose weight first before having another but there we go its happened and i am very happy just constantly worried about the health complications associated with being obese its actually giving me sleepless nights. i am 5ft 7 and i weigh 23 stone and i am the biggest i have ever been and i am really scared about putting on any more weight and would actually love to lose some if i could.would just love to hear any advice or simular experiences and if anyone can suggest a healthy way to lose weight but still ensure the baby is getting all the vital nutrients and vitamins any advice would be so appreciated as i feel really alone at the mo. to the lovely lady who started the thread i really hope it happens for you soon. to the lady who posted the pic you def look pregnant without a doubt sorry for not knowing your names i couldnt remember what they were. would also love to make some friends on here thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## xerinx

The best thing i would suggest is just eat healthy throughout the pregnancy and dont go overboard really.

I am big and although i have 'mummy tummy' im back to my pre pregnancy weight and was after maybe 3 weeks :) I still have alot of weight to lose but am glad im back down to how i was.


----------



## sexybeki

thank you i appreciate the advice just feel so scared all the time i am def gonna watch what i eat and continue going swimming which i find is a relaxing way to exercise and then get my bum into gear afterwards and lose the weight once and for all easier said then done :haha:


----------



## sexybeki

also congrats to all the ladies that have given birth recently how amazing that feeling is and makes all the worrying worht it :flower:


----------



## sexybeki

i mean 'worth' sorry lol:flower:


----------



## Hanbelle

I just found this forum today , I am almost 18 weeks pregnant and weigh 21 stone, I have had an appointment today with my gyny to discuss their worry about my weight , I have a BMI of 47. I recently lost 5 stone , before finding out I was pregnant, but obviously I am still very overweight.

Everything so far has been good , all tests ok , blood pressure was a little high to start but has settled down to normal now, this is my first baby so am a little scared to be honest , I felt ok until my appointment today when they started discussing appointments with anaestetists and diabetes tests , they have also recommended I have a 34 weeks scan to check on the position of the baby.

I just really wanted some advice from other people who are my size who may have had a baby , what was your experience , did you have any problems, I am really worried that I wont be able to have a natural birth , or at worst that something will go wrong , as they have made it sound that I am at risk of dying in childbirth?


----------



## DebzD

I was 20 stone when I conceived, my glucose tolerance test came back normal and I have had a really easy pregnancy (didn't even get morning sickness). Weighed myself yesterday and still weigh 20 stone - go figure!!
This is my first baby too, so was a bit worried by all the tutting at the beginning of the pregnancy but it's all been smooth sailing so don't worry too much about your weight. If something makes things a bit more complicated, cross that bridge when you come to it, but that could happen to anyone regardless of their weight.
Go for the 34 week scan, wish they offered me one - anything for extra pictures!!!


----------



## Big n Broody

Thanks ladies for all your advice and honesty. I have only just joined this site after searching for somewhere where I would find like minded people in similar situations as some days I think i'm going mad. My husband and I are despearte to start a family but the one thing holding us back is my weight...I researched obesity and pregnancy and scared the hell out of myself. I started weight watchers and have lost 2 stone but am still 'obese'. It drives me crazy every day seeing mothers and babies and having a aching feeling inside. :cry:

Your stories have shown that obese women can have healthy babies and healthy pregnancies and I can see there is a great support netwrok here...what a wonderful place! We would like to start TTC at the end of this year and your stories have made me feel better about doing so even if I haven't lost all the extra weight. THANK YOU! xx :thumbup:


----------



## amber1533

I'm obese 250lbs when I conceived (sorry I don't know how to convert to stone) but I am having a healthy pregnancy so far and have a nice bump going on. It started to shape and round out more than just the flab i was used to sucking in (which I can't do anymore) and I am 23 weeks, My cousin who i assume was overweight when she got pg looks about the same as I do and she is 31 weeks. I think it just depends.


----------



## Cravingababie

Hiya everyone,
i am soooo glad i see this post. 
i too am obese but not yet pregnant. i am trying to concieve at the moment. im just under 19st and about 5'8. im only 19 but i have a stable job and so does my partner, plus we have out own place before people think im being silly :) iv been looking all over the internet about the complications, iv had my mum telling me that ill have to lose weight or id lose the baby, i havent seen many larger women pregnant. i have gone doctors for all sorts of checks to see if i can concieve. i check my fertility calender. i tend not to think about it too much. im worried because diabetes runs in my family and i dont wanna cause harm to my unborn. but just by reading all these comments and seeing these pictures it has helped me so much. i was starting to get depressed, reading all the bad stuff on the internet really made me think it was going to be impossible to concieve unless i lost weight. Every month i pray i dont start my period and i do, makes me feel like rubbish to be honest. iv been on diets and i just love my food too much. i eat healthly aswell.. 
but i would like to say a HUGE thankyou to all you larger ladys out there who have helped me so much just by typing a paragraph. i know there probbaly going to be complications BUT i am still young and i can survive these.
if anyone has any tips on how to concieve please let me know. not the nitty gritty bits but just easier ways. i know that as soon as i do fall pregnant i will be MAJORLY careful. x 
thank you everyone xx

many hugs xxxxx and CONGRATULATIONS to you all xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Craving, I weighed very close to what you do right now when I got pregnant, I had an amazing pregnancy (I can't wait to do it again!) with no complications other than my stubborn little girl decided she'd rather sit up straight then go head down which resulted in me needing a csection to get her out. 

It helps to have a doctor that doesn't make a big deal out of it, if they know you're healthy despite your weight it makes a big difference. Good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## izzysmummy

Hi ladies,

I am classed as overweight. I was overweight when i got pregnant. I don't look that bad my pre pregnancy dress size was 14 bottom and 16 top - i have 38F boobies :) 

I have gained about 9lbs this pregnancy. I had gained more but joined slimming world at 22 weeks as i had gained 18lbs and was horrified. I lost 11lbs in 5 weeks before i went on holiday and felt great.

You are able to follow slimming world during pregnancy and my advice to all overweight expectant mothers would be if you are concerned give it a go. I never expected to lose weight as was just happy staying the same. 

I will continue going to slimming world after the birth to lose 3 1/2 stone or there abouts.

My target is to be a size 12 top and bottom and hoping to be there by Christmas.

I only ever joined slimming groups years ago because of my weight and not how i looked. I was shocked that at 5 "8 i could wear size 14 jeans that were too big and weigh 13st12! No one believed what i weighed! x


----------



## izzysmummy

The only problems you will find is if you are over 100kg in weight you cannot be midwife led and have to use a consultant delivery ward to have the baby. Most units have a weight limit on using the birth pools as well which i also think is 100kg's.

I am MW led and she told me this last week at my appointment x


----------



## Try Rocking

I guess it depends where you are, I'm definitely over that and I would have had the same options as a skinny woman when it came to doctor/midwife and when it came to having my baby including the tub.


----------



## Cravingababie

Try Rocking. 
thanks so much. i do eat healthly and i do excercise. it is so good to know that other larger women have had succesfull pregnancys. i am aware that ill probably need a c section but i wont mind. iv prepared myself. 
i will keep everyone updated and HOPEFULLY ill be a mummy-to-be soon :) xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

The only reason I required a c-section was because my little girl was breech, otherwise it would have been fine for me to have her vaginally. I'm hoping for my next one I'll be able to do it vaginally! 

Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## minties

Hiya!

Just popping over from 2nd tri.

I am obese and pregnant with my first. No health issues, my blood pressure is dead on perfect/normal. I feel fantastic! I am 4'11" and 220ish pounds/98kg.

Here I am at 17 weeks. My boobs used to stick out way further than my tummy (E cup) so I think I look pregnant already. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Try Rocking

You definitely look pregnant, I love your bump! Congratulations on a healthy pregnancy!! :hugs:


----------



## Caezzybe

I had a BMI of 30.2 before getting pregnant and it took me 14 months of TTC before getting lucky. I know that having a BMI over 30 increases the chance of gestational diabetes (which I tested positive for and am controlling through diet). It's interesting that most of the ladies in the antenatal diabetic clinic I attend are big (as in much larger than me) and I would say a good 80% to 90% of them have a BMI much higher than mine. I know that we've all got bumps in the clinic, but I was going more off arms, shoulder width and thighs.

Back to the original post in the thread, it's supposed to make TTC easier if you weigh less, probably because of hormones and the risk of PCOS.

Good luck, I hope you get lucky soon with TTC :)


----------



## Cravingababie

Helllo everyone. Just a bit of news. Iv just found out im pregnant. Only 4 weeks but still very happy. Anyone got any advise for me xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations! My advice is to enjoy your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## tashalina

Hi ladies, Im was about 15 1/2 stone when I had my booking in appointment for this pregnancy and as Im quite short that gives me a BMI of 38. I have had the all clear on my GTT and my 2 extra growth scans have come back fine, baby is growing well, and within the guidelines for how much it should be weighing. At all of my appointments, we have been able to find the heartbeat with no problems. 

I am a bit heavier this pregnancy than when I had my son, but people seemed to be able to tell earlier that I was PG and not just fat lol. I quite like my bump, its quite obvious its a baby bump, even though its still a bit 'flabby' at the bottom.

This photo was taken at approx 30 weeks I think


----------



## surprisepreg

Hi,

I just saw this site.  I am very very overweight, larger I believe then anyone who posted on this site so far.

I am 26 years old, 5'7" (a little more) and weigh 432 lbs. I am also 23 weeks pregnant. I was not planning this pregnancy..it was a complete surprise. I honestly thought it would be hard for me to get pregnant plus I was on birth control. I guess it was meant to be. 

Despite my weight, I am fairly active and eat decently. I lost a little weight in the 1st trimester and have stayed pretty much the same throughout the 2nd. 

Of course I worry about whether there will be any complications with my pregnancy but so far everything is going as well as possible. My little boy appears healthy....all tests came back fine and I feel him squirming around all the time.

I have had to have a lot more ultrasounds then is normal..which I dont love..... I worry if too many ultrasounds is ok for my munchkin.

I pray every day that my pregnancy will continue to go smoothly...and every week that things are still going well, I am thankful! 

I wish all of you beautiful women the best of luck with your pregnancies/current children!


----------



## abstersmum

hi hun why not join this group its very good https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/326145-any-big-mommas-out-there.html


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone! I'm obese and pregnant too! My BMI is around 35ish. I have a problem with yo-yoing...losing, gaining, losing, gaining...anyone have this problem too? I lost 45 lbs for my wedding last September, and had just barely reached the "healthy" end of the BMI scale. Unfortunately, I think I was a bit too restrictive, because after the wedding, it didn't take long for me to gain it all back...then I fell pregnant, and it just went downhill from there.
I'm glad to know I'm not alone though, it makes me feel better :) I have a lot of days where I'm really down on myself because of how big I've gotten :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

I am 'obese' too (urgh hate that word!) and I think my BMI was 39 at my booking in appointment. All throughout my pregnancy I've worried because I'm bigger, however I have had no problems. I had bad morning sickness to begin with, but that went at 14 weeks and I have had the usual pregnancy gripes, a couple of UTIs, etc but nothing other than that. I just wanted to say that you can have a normal pregnancy even if you are overweight. I've just been for my final growth scan today and although baby is measuring on the bigger side, the doctor is happy that she is healthy and has given me the all clear to use the midwife led unit and birthing pool, etc. At points throughout my pregnancy, I have been made to feel bad about my weight, mainly cheeky sonographers making comments about having "lots more mum to get through" when scanning me, but I have to say it's never been an issue with midwives and doctors. My BP is fine and I don't have GD. So remember to just enjoy your pregnancies, eat a balanced diet and keep active as much as you can, but don't beat yourself up about it. Being a bit bigger does NOT mean you will have complications. Oh and Don't worry about looking pregnant, it took me a bit longer but there is no mistaking my baby bump now!

xx


----------



## peanut56

I agree Emzywemzy! I have had no problems so far. My doctor made me do the GD test twice because of my size, and I passed both times. I had high blood pressure at one appointment which kind of scared me, but since that appointment, it's been normal. My doctor has warned me that I have a higher chance of having a large baby, and I have a growth scan in 3 weeks to see...but I'm not too worried about it. I'm not saying I won't develop complications later on in my pregnancy, but so far so good!


----------



## Cravingababie

surprisepreg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw this site.  I am very very overweight, larger I believe then anyone who posted on this site so far.
> 
> I am 26 years old, 5'7" (a little more) and weigh 432 lbs. I am also 23 weeks pregnant. I was not planning this pregnancy..it was a complete surprise. I honestly thought it would be hard for me to get pregnant plus I was on birth control. I guess it was meant to be.
> 
> Despite my weight, I am fairly active and eat decently. I lost a little weight in the 1st trimester and have stayed pretty much the same throughout the 2nd.
> 
> Of course I worry about whether there will be any complications with my pregnancy but so far everything is going as well as possible. My little boy appears healthy....all tests came back fine and I feel him squirming around all the time.
> 
> I have had to have a lot more ultrasounds then is normal..which I dont love..... I worry if too many ultrasounds is ok for my munchkin.
> 
> I pray every day that my pregnancy will continue to go smoothly...and every week that things are still going well, I am thankful!
> 
> I wish all of you beautiful women the best of luck with your pregnancies/current children!

Helllooo. Seee iv had the same problem, i am in my first trimester. i only found out last week that i was pregnant, and i am so scared that something is going to go wrong and i really dont want that happening. I would love to tlk to someone whos more like me to know a bit more about what the docs say ectect. xx Everyone i speak to are small tiny girls. :( x Hope to hear from you soon x:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## surprisepreg

Cravingababie said:


> Helllooo. Seee iv had the same problem, i am in my first trimester. i only found out last week that i was pregnant, and i am so scared that something is going to go wrong and i really dont want that happening. I would love to tlk to someone whos more like me to know a bit more about what the docs say ectect. xx Everyone i speak to are small tiny girls. :( x Hope to hear from you soon x:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hey! Congrats on being pregnant!!!! :happydance: The first trimester can be scary but im sure you will be ok! How far along are you? A large percentage of miscarriages happen before a woman even knows she is pregnant...so if you tested positive thats already a plus! Take it easy, get your rest, take prenatals (make sure your getting your folic acid!!! SOOO IMPORTANT!!!!) and just take care of yourself. :thumbup:

I was really nervous throughout my first trimester...but it went very smoothly. Every week you pass lowers your risk of miscarriage and by the time you reach 12/13 weeks the risk is very low. Just take it one day at a time and try not to worry (easy to say...but hard 2 do...I know :winkwink: )

As for doctors, my Ob/gyn is GREAT! Shes been my gyno for years so she knows me and she knows my body. She has never even mentioned my weight (I have...lol... she says Im young and healthy.. and doesnt appear worried) The first apt I had they did a transvaginal ultrasound to confirm pregnancy and make sure it was viable. At my second and third appt she tried to use the doppler but couldnt pick up the heartbeat through my fat so we did tranvaginal ultrasounds again to check the baby. Since then, she hasnt tried the doppler anymore.... she just has the us machine set up..I graduated to abdominal ultrasounds by my 4th appointment. **This doesnt mean you will have this prob...I really have a large amount of stomach fat in the way.

Whenever they do an abdominal ultrasound (or tried to use the doppler) I would hold up my belly so she could get the machines in closer to the baby. This may be helpful for you if you end up having trouble w/ an ultrasound or doppler. If your doctor doesnt suggest it, you may want to offer... It def can make a HUGE difference.

Now at my doctor, they send you to a different office for the comprehensive ultrasounds. I went at 13 weeks for a ultrascreen (checking for chromosonal disorders) and at 20 weeks (2nd trimester comprehensive us) and then 23 weeks for a follow up. The 13 week scan was pretty easy. The baby was still lower then and lifting up my belly gave the technichion a good look at him. The 20 week was tougher as my uterus/baby had grown up more in my abdomen so going under the belly didnt produce as clear a picture but going over the belly also wasnt great. They were able to see a bunch of what they wanted to see but it wasnt very clear. They had me come in at 23 weeks for a follow up. They were able to see what they couldnt see before...still not ultra clear... but the doctor overseeing the ultrasound seemed pretty comfortable with it. This doctor also used some different techniques that the doctor at 20 weeks didnt use..this made a big difference in getting a good picture of what she wanted to see. 

The ultrasound doctor told me to make another appointment for 5-6 weeks from now. Shes assuming that my doctor will want me to come for more frequent ultrasounds as it is hard to measure the growth of my baby through measuring my uterus.

My doctor did have me take the gestational diabetes test early and now I have to take in again in a couple of weeks. It wouldnt surprise me if I have to take it a third time as well. My dad is diabetic which puts me at high risk for gestational and so does being obese...so its a double whammy! lol Hopefully the 2nd test will be ok. **cross fingers**

Right now, my OB/GYN is on maternity leave (ironic huh?) she will be back in sept. Until then I am seeing other doctors in the practice. I find it very nerve wracking to go to the other doctors... I went to one last week...she wasnt mean or anything but also wasnt very warm. Im trying another doctor (who my doctor highly recommended) for my August appointment.

There are rumors (through doctors and on the internet) that you may not feel your baby move or it may take longer if your heavier....well I can tell you that wasnt true in my case (and I am MUCH MUCH heavier then the average obese woman). I started feeling occasional movement around 18 weeks...there was a couple of times before then that I thought I felt him...but its hard to tell at first. Over weeks 19/20/21/22 I started feeling him more and more...now at week 23 I often feel him moving, mostly just little movements still...but sometimes ill feel a big kick and I even felt him have the hiccups already! Its awesome to feel him!! I love it... sometimes if I press gently on my belly he will squirm or kick me in protest...you cant feel it from the outside yet...but im SURE that I will get to the point as he gets bigger. Which is exciting! 

I dont really look pregnant right now....just bigger...but im expecting I will eventually look more pregnant then fat..lol.

If you have any questions let me know!!! I remember how I felt in my 1st trimester and how I still feel sometimes....it is so much better to get the questions off your chest and get some support!! Also..when it comes to choosing your doctor..if you dont already have an ob/gyn you trust dont be afraid to try a few different ones until you find a supportive doctor who you like and trust. If any doctor is unkind to you then find another one! Also, although it hasnt happened to me, I have heard stories of doctors telling big women that they cant possibly carry a baby, they will complications, baby will die, they will have to have a c section, they will die, etc. Any doctor who says this is not a doctor you want. Its not true.....the majority of heavy women (even women around my weight) get through pregnancy and labor with little or no complications. Any doctor with preconceived notions of how your pregnancy is gonna go is NOT a doctor you want to use. Find another one and prove them wrong!! lol

Also, theres a really great plus size pregnancy website. This website isnt letting me post a link to the web site for you because im new....but if you google plus-size-pregnancy your should find it pretty easily. On that website in a link the the owners blog. She has a ton of great info there as well!!! I highly recommend checking out both of them!! 

Now that ive written an ULTRA long answer...im gonna stop...lol I wish you the best of luck! Let me know how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cravingababie

surprisepreg said:


> Cravingababie said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo. Seee iv had the same problem, i am in my first trimester. i only found out last week that i was pregnant, and i am so scared that something is going to go wrong and i really dont want that happening. I would love to tlk to someone whos more like me to know a bit more about what the docs say ectect. xx Everyone i speak to are small tiny girls. :( x Hope to hear from you soon x:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hey! Congrats on being pregnant!!!! :happydance: The first trimester can be scary but im sure you will be ok! How far along are you? A large percentage of miscarriages happen before a woman even knows she is pregnant...so if you tested positive thats already a plus! Take it easy, get your rest, take prenatals (make sure your getting your folic acid!!! SOOO IMPORTANT!!!!) and just take care of yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> I was really nervous throughout my first trimester...but it went very smoothly. Every week you pass lowers your risk of miscarriage and by the time you reach 12/13 weeks the risk is very low. Just take it one day at a time and try not to worry (easy to say...but hard 2 do...I know :winkwink: )
> 
> As for doctors, my Ob/gyn is GREAT! Shes been my gyno for years so she knows me and she knows my body. She has never even mentioned my weight (I have...lol... she says Im young and healthy.. and doesnt appear worried) The first apt I had they did a transvaginal ultrasound to confirm pregnancy and make sure it was viable. At my second and third appt she tried to use the doppler but couldnt pick up the heartbeat through my fat so we did tranvaginal ultrasounds again to check the baby. Since then, she hasnt tried the doppler anymore.... she just has the us machine set up..I graduated to abdominal ultrasounds by my 4th appointment. **This doesnt mean you will have this prob...I really have a large amount of stomach fat in the way.
> 
> Whenever they do an abdominal ultrasound (or tried to use the doppler) I would hold up my belly so she could get the machines in closer to the baby. This may be helpful for you if you end up having trouble w/ an ultrasound or doppler. If your doctor doesnt suggest it, you may want to offer... It def can make a HUGE difference.
> 
> Now at my doctor, they send you to a different office for the comprehensive ultrasounds. I went at 13 weeks for a ultrascreen (checking for chromosonal disorders) and at 20 weeks (2nd trimester comprehensive us) and then 23 weeks for a follow up. The 13 week scan was pretty easy. The baby was still lower then and lifting up my belly gave the technichion a good look at him. The 20 week was tougher as my uterus/baby had grown up more in my abdomen so going under the belly didnt produce as clear a picture but going over the belly also wasnt great. They were able to see a bunch of what they wanted to see but it wasnt very clear. They had me come in at 23 weeks for a follow up. They were able to see what they couldnt see before...still not ultra clear... but the doctor overseeing the ultrasound seemed pretty comfortable with it. This doctor also used some different techniques that the doctor at 20 weeks didnt use..this made a big difference in getting a good picture of what she wanted to see.
> 
> The ultrasound doctor told me to make another appointment for 5-6 weeks from now. Shes assuming that my doctor will want me to come for more frequent ultrasounds as it is hard to measure the growth of my baby through measuring my uterus.
> 
> My doctor did have me take the gestational diabetes test early and now I have to take in again in a couple of weeks. It wouldnt surprise me if I have to take it a third time as well. My dad is diabetic which puts me at high risk for gestational and so does being obese...so its a double whammy! lol Hopefully the 2nd test will be ok. **cross fingers**
> 
> Right now, my OB/GYN is on maternity leave (ironic huh?) she will be back in sept. Until then I am seeing other doctors in the practice. I find it very nerve wracking to go to the other doctors... I went to one last week...she wasnt mean or anything but also wasnt very warm. Im trying another doctor (who my doctor highly recommended) for my August appointment.
> 
> There are rumors (through doctors and on the internet) that you may not feel your baby move or it may take longer if your heavier....well I can tell you that wasnt true in my case (and I am MUCH MUCH heavier then the average obese woman). I started feeling occasional movement around 18 weeks...there was a couple of times before then that I thought I felt him...but its hard to tell at first. Over weeks 19/20/21/22 I started feeling him more and more...now at week 23 I often feel him moving, mostly just little movements still...but sometimes ill feel a big kick and I even felt him have the hiccups already! Its awesome to feel him!! I love it... sometimes if I press gently on my belly he will squirm or kick me in protest...you cant feel it from the outside yet...but im SURE that I will get to the point as he gets bigger. Which is exciting!
> 
> I dont really look pregnant right now....just bigger...but im expecting I will eventually look more pregnant then fat..lol.
> 
> If you have any questions let me know!!! I remember how I felt in my 1st trimester and how I still feel sometimes....it is so much better to get the questions off your chest and get some support!! Also..when it comes to choosing your doctor..if you dont already have an ob/gyn you trust dont be afraid to try a few different ones until you find a supportive doctor who you like and trust. If any doctor is unkind to you then find another one! Also, although it hasnt happened to me, I have heard stories of doctors telling big women that they cant possibly carry a baby, they will complications, baby will die, they will have to have a c section, they will die, etc. Any doctor who says this is not a doctor you want. Its not true.....the majority of heavy women (even women around my weight) get through pregnancy and labor with little or no complications. Any doctor with preconceived notions of how your pregnancy is gonna go is NOT a doctor you want to use. Find another one and prove them wrong!! lol
> 
> Also, theres a really great plus size pregnancy website. This website isnt letting me post a link to the web site for you because im new....but if you google plus-size-pregnancy your should find it pretty easily. On that website in a link the the owners blog. She has a ton of great info there as well!!! I highly recommend checking out both of them!!
> 
> Now that ive written an ULTRA long answer...im gonna stop...lol I wish you the best of luck! Let me know how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hellloo, this is by far the best answer i have had and has made me alot less scared about this whole thing. 
Im only 7 weeks, still a long way to go but iv had my letter thro. I have got to go see the midwife nest tuesday and my first scans on the 15th september. I am really nervous tho. I get worried that they wont be able to scan me to see the baby because of my fat. 

How much do you actually weight if you dont mind me asking, just so i have a rough idea. I love this group, its helped me out soo soo much.. Well, my doctor is a twat, im allergic to the penniciliin family and she went to give me ammoxicilin. IDIOT. So i am trying to get my normal doctor but his always off or fully booked. I am looking forward to pregnancy but i just hear alot about the difficultys. Scary. I would LOVE someone to chat to. Im only young and havent got a clue as yet. Someone help me xx


----------



## surprisepreg

Cravingababie said:


> Hellloo, this is by far the best answer i have had and has made me alot less scared about this whole thing.
> Im only 7 weeks, still a long way to go but iv had my letter thro. I have got to go see the midwife nest tuesday and my first scans on the 15th september. I am really nervous tho. I get worried that they wont be able to scan me to see the baby because of my fat.
> 
> How much do you actually weight if you dont mind me asking, just so i have a rough idea. I love this group, its helped me out soo soo much.. Well, my doctor is a twat, im allergic to the penniciliin family and she went to give me ammoxicilin. IDIOT. So i am trying to get my normal doctor but his always off or fully booked. I am looking forward to pregnancy but i just hear alot about the difficultys. Scary. I would LOVE someone to chat to. Im only young and havent got a clue as yet. Someone help me xx

Hey,

Try not to worry. I know its scary...but im sure you will do fine! I get scared 2 sometimes and it is completely normal but the more you try to relax the better!! (I have to remind myself about that sometimes! lol) As far as my weight, I weigh plenty more then you. lol I hate giving out my weight....but ive started doing so in hopes that it will help overweight pregnant women not to worry as much.  I weight somewhere around 432 lbs which I believe is something like 30 stones. I dont look that heavy though..I carry it pretty well. 

I am sure they will be able to do an ultrasound on you...the pictures are not quite as clear on my ultrasounds as the doctors would like...but they can still see what they need to see. I was even able to watch my son opening and closing his mouth (drinking amniotic fluid I believe) at my last ultrasound. Dont be afraid to suggest that they go under your lower abdominal fat. Thats what made early ultrasounds possible (and clear as the baby is very low at first) early on!! Let me know if there are any other questions I may be able to help you with.


----------



## Cravingababie

SurprisePreg. 
Yeah see im only 19. i weight about 18 and a half stone, i did weight around 20 but i lost weight before i concieved. I hear so much about the difficultys and i know its hard for larger women. And im the same, you wouldnt think i was the weight i am coz i carry it well. I just worry. Im eating healthy taking folic acid, walking more, altho i do get out of breath :( and im trying to keep positive. 
I have my first scan on the 15th september so i just hope everything goes well. Im lucky because i have a fantastic family and a brilliant partner who is so supportive. Even when im screaming my head off at him LOL. i would love to tlk more with you. Add me on facebook if you have it. Im stevie-lee Montgomery. But it might come up stevie-lee hawk montgomery. I like to investigate haha. Hope to hear from you soon. and good luck with your pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## Cravingababie

How do you add them timescale things to your profile?? x


----------



## lushious09

i know alot of people who are overweight and still look pregnant :) so i wouldnt worry im sure ull get a bump even if its not obvious to everyone else atleast you will know your lo is there all wriggling and squirming... 2bh with you having a bit of weight on the belly when pregnant isint alllll that bad im literally all baby and bump and my gosh i feel likemy skin and tummy is about to split!!! :( plus you feel EVERY tiny movement and its rather uncomfy at this point!!!

Good look with your pregnancy anyways and congrats :D xxx


----------



## surprisepreg

Cravingababie said:


> SurprisePreg.
> Yeah see im only 19. i weight about 18 and a half stone, i did weight around 20 but i lost weight before i concieved. I hear so much about the difficultys and i know its hard for larger women. And im the same, you wouldnt think i was the weight i am coz i carry it well. I just worry. Im eating healthy taking folic acid, walking more, altho i do get out of breath :( and im trying to keep positive.
> I have my first scan on the 15th september so i just hope everything goes well. Im lucky because i have a fantastic family and a brilliant partner who is so supportive. Even when im screaming my head off at him LOL. i would love to tlk more with you. Add me on facebook if you have it. Im stevie-lee Montgomery. But it might come up stevie-lee hawk montgomery. I like to investigate haha. Hope to hear from you soon. and good luck with your pregnancy xxxxxx

Hey,

I searched for your name but im not sure if I found you or not. Im gonna private msg you on here with my info so you can find me on fb.


----------



## ladyredlainey

It is so lovely to read this thread, I imagine some of you will have had your babies now to.
congrats :hug:

I am obese, and hoping to fall pregnant with my fourth baby, I have been very lucky in having no problems what so ever, so fingers crossed for one further time
x


----------



## vanessa24

Hello everyone I am new here but I just wanted to say what an inspiration you all have been to me. I am not YET pregnant but hope to start my first round of clomid either October or November. I believe my BMI is about 41 or 42 and I have PCOS which has made it difficult for me to get pregnant after 5 years of trying. I have finally found a doctor who is willing to help me out despite my weight issues so I hope the next time I post something on here it will be to share some good news. I was wondering if any other overweight or obese women on here had any trouble conceiving and if they did what type of methods did they use? Has anyone here every tried clomid?


----------



## surprisepreg

Hey,

First of all I want to wish you the best of luck when it comes to conceiving your future baby!! I know it will happen!!! Hopefully very soon!!!

I am VERY heavy and also havebeen diagnosed with PCOS. I was not planning on getting pregnant so I dont really know which methods may or may not work. I have been told Glucophage (metformin) works well to help you concieve. I have 2 friends who both conceived on metformin.

I personally was not on metformin when I conceived my little boy and to this day I am surprised it happened. I guess it is meant to be!! I have been on Birth Control pills for the past few years but I stopped taking them regularly for a couple of months...I wonder if that for some reason helped me to get pregnant...who knows!!! 

Im so glad that you have found a doctor who will help you conceive. Its so sad that many doctors are not open to heavy women having children...which is ridiculous as the majority have great pregnancies and healthy babies. So far at my weight which is ridiculously high...I have had no gestational diabetes...no preeclamsia (knock on wood...im getting into the danger zone for that now...ugh) no high blood pressure..etc. Baby is healthy and as of last scan, he in the 50th percentile for weight...so pretty much perfect. I do think I may have more soreness...back pain etc then slimmer women..but oh well...I already had back pain before pregnancy...so no surprise to me! lol I am still working as of now and although im tired things are going well! 

So anywayz...if I can have a healthy pregnancy then so can pretty much any heavy women as long as she takes care of herself during the pregnancy.

:-D

Once again....I wish you the absolute best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## vanessa24

Well first of all thaks for your reply because I could really use all the advice in the world right now. I go on and off of metformin because it gives me the runs lol I know too much info right but I do notice that it helps me loose weight and even get regular periods at times. My biggest problem though is the fact that my periods are so irregular and I have to be on birth control in order to either get a period to come down or get a month long period to stop. I am obese and have believed for a very long time that my weight was stopping me from having babies but now that I see so many overweight and obese women are conceiving on their own gives me great hope. Like many women though I hope I eventually look pregnant and not just fat :( I will keep you posted on how things go with the clomid. Thanks and I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy! :)


----------



## surprisepreg

vanessa24 said:


> Well first of all thaks for your reply because I could really use all the advice in the world right now. I go on and off of metformin because it gives me the runs lol I know too much info right but I do notice that it helps me loose weight and even get regular periods at times. My biggest problem though is the fact that my periods are so irregular and I have to be on birth control in order to either get a period to come down or get a month long period to stop. I am obese and have believed for a very long time that my weight was stopping me from having babies but now that I see so many overweight and obese women are conceiving on their own gives me great hope. Like many women though I hope I eventually look pregnant and not just fat :( I will keep you posted on how things go with the clomid. Thanks and I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy! :)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Im sure your doctor will be able to work with you and help you to conceive your little baby! 

As for your concern about looking pregnant...im sure you will...depending on your body type it may not be as noticable as in a smaller women but you will def see a change! I am really much larger then you...my body has changed a lot. I havent gained any weight during my pregnancy so far....actually ive been steadly losing small amounts of weight...but the baby is growing steadly so im not concerned. I unfortunately dont have a typical baby bump but I am noticiably rounder. Certain clothes make me look more pregnant then others. Empire waste shirts that are snug over my chest and then flow down over my belly are def the best! 

You are much smaller then me...so I am thinking you will most likely get a much more defined bump then I have! :happydance:

Let me know if you have any questions about being heavy and preggers or just pregnant in general...even if they seem strange or personal. I know how nervous I was about being heavy and pregnant and how much the advice of women who were going through it/had gone through it meant to me.


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

Ive only just found this thread... very interesting. I'm a first time mum to be and 32 weeks almost. I was a size 20/22 before i got pregnant. if you wanna chat feel free to msg me.


----------



## Lotti1978

Hey hun, I felt the same for ages and yearned for a 'bump' not just to feel fat...that was my personal feeling and hubby said I had a beautiful shape from about 16 weeks,..for me from about 20 weeks I felt properly pregnant and not just big. I think its a very personal journey and how you feel about yourself. Pgcy is a beautiful things and we should all feel beautiful with our growing babies no matter what size or shape we are. xxxx


----------



## linypcos

hey there girls I am 29 years old I have been TTC for 10 years I have pcos and i am obese I have found a fertility clinic that is helping me now and i will be starting clomid in about a month I am super happy to be finally getting the help that i need after 10 long years of ttc .
Over the years i have tryed really hard to lose weight and somtimes with sucess but i never keeped it of :(. baby dust to everyone TTC


----------



## JMC20

Hello Everyone, i am 20 years old, obese, and pregnant 7 weeks.

I have never said it all like that before. 


Thanks to this thread I felt like I could. 

Thank you all. Have a great day. 

:flower:


----------



## m4nc3r

Hunni i shouldnt worry, you're body will all move around a bit.
Yeh you may not look pregnant as such until later in your pregnancy, but theres no hiding these sort of porportions lol.

I was 16.5 stone before i got pregnant, lost 1.5 stone during the first 15 weeks as i had nausea, if i'd actually had proper morning sickness i would have lost more....
Now i'm back up to where i started, but then again i am 35 weeks gone, and i know ive put a large portion of that on since i stopped work 3 weeks ago.

Personally i've had a sort of noticable bump since about 22 weeks i reckon... (OH says since 12 weeks, but i mean to strangers was in the mid 20s)

If you're worried about your weight being a problem, dont be afraid to lose any during the first few weeks. If you go anything like me, the only things i wanted to eat was fruit and the occassional bit of icecream - basically anything that wasnt heavy on my stomach. Like i said, i lost 1.5 stone at the start.
Keep walking around, eat healthy portions (only 200-300 calories more than a normal diet) 

But personally i shouldnt worry if i was you, if you have good health now (all things considered) you probably will during pregnancy to, just dont start using the pregnancy tiredness excuse.... the more you sit around and let things affect you, the more they will...


----------



## vanessa24

Any other obese and pregnant women out there? I would love to hear your stories about how you were able to conceive and maybe some baby bump pics too. :thumbup:.


----------



## minties

I can't remeber if I've posted in here or not...

I'm obese and pregnant. Yep, it takes a while before you look pregnant, but it does happen! Also because of my weight and lack of periods (possibly due to PCOS though I don't have all that many symptoms) OH and I didn't worry about protection for many many years. In 8 years I had one miscarriage when I didn't even know I was pregnant till it happened, then this current pregnancy.

I am 4'10" and a UK size 22. He's my bump at 37 weeks, I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1425.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## xerinx

im 5ft 6 and a uk size 20 before pregnancy... It took us a year to get pregnant with logan after coming off the implant. We are trying again now :)

Heres my bump at 35 weeks.. i was huge!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs456.snc3/26109_1372851555990_1072823694_31128364_5393960_n.jpg


----------



## Cookie1979

I am technically obese, my BMI is now 39 apparently, I've had to see a consultant, and I have to see a anethetist tomorrow. I do look pregnant though, very pregnant infact, but I did lose over 4 stone before getting pregnant and since being pregnant, and not being able to starve myself to maintain the weight loss (which is practically what I have to do to keep the weight off) I have put all the weight back on and more...which has put me in the bad books with the hospital. I dont know about anyone else but I am made to feel guilty for being bigger, I'm just glad that I dont need to see a consultant again and I'm due on Sunday (fingers crossed he's not late). I think doctors seem to think that if you are bigger then you will have a bigger baby, but I dont think thats true.

Oh and I have pcos and it was the weight loss that helped me get pregnant. I plan to lose it all again after christmas.

Here are a couple of pics of me:

30 weeks


37 weeks


----------



## valdree

I am new here so hiya mummies first of all. I found the site when looking for this subject in google. I am a teeny tiny bit pregnant. My period is due now but I have had 2 positive tests this week. We are/were trying for a baby so thats why I have tested so early. I am a size 22/24 and I am really worried about it. I have a gorgeous son aged 21 months and I was a 16/18 when I got pregnant with him. Apart from the overall size I might end up I am also worried about coping with a toddler and a pregnancy at this size. Any tips ladies. 
ps I will be 41 in 2 weeks as well so that has an impact as well.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

HIya hun I was a size 22 pre pregnancy, I have had a bump since 15 weeks! Its very much clear im expecting. xxx I never thought I would "show" but I am. xxx


----------



## valdree

hi Jo-Jo, how have you felt in general? By 40 weeks with oscar I was knackered and found it difficult to get around. I would honestly try and loose some weight it I could, and dont get me wrong, I dont give a fiddle-stick about what other people think, its about a healthy pregnancy. But I read when I was pregnant the last time, that if you 'diet' during pregnancy you teach the baby that food isnt always readily available and they start to store fat for leaner times and therefore end up little chubbies with weight issues. How scary is that.


----------



## mummyzilla

valdree said:


> I am new here so hiya mummies first of all. I found the site when looking for this subject in google. I am a teeny tiny bit pregnant. My period is due now but I have had 2 positive tests this week. We are/were trying for a baby so thats why I have tested so early. I am a size 22/24 and I am really worried about it. I have a gorgeous son aged 21 months and I was a 16/18 when I got pregnant with him. Apart from the overall size I might end up I am also worried about coping with a toddler and a pregnancy at this size. Any tips ladies.
> ps I will be 41 in 2 weeks as well so that has an impact as well.

Hey

First congrats and you no way look 41 in your profile pic!


I was a size 16/18 in my first pregnancy, I blew up with bloatidness, struggled to walk far by 27 weeks, suffered high bp and pre eclampsia and generally felt crap.

This pregnancy I am a size 22/24 I feel the fittest and most agile that I have for a long time, no bp problems, my ankles are still very visible, infact I joke when not pregnant that I do actually have skinny ankles haha and they are very slender still, no bloating.
My bump is actually really nice and prominent and although you can tell Im carrying weight on rest of body my bump looks in proportion and this was a big worry of mine.

Dont worry no two pregnancys are the same,I feel great in this pregnancy despite my bigger size!


----------



## valdree

mummyzilla, thanks for your post, it has cheered me up. My wee one has a tummy bug and keeps throwing p and I have the start of morning sickness so I am feeling a bit down, but very excited about being pregnant again.


----------



## mummyzilla

No worries, I remember feeling exact same way when I fell pregnant at first.I frantically wanted to lose weight and was so worried despite the fact we had been trying for a baby when I actually became pregnant I started to worry about how I would cope.

People compliment me all the time and say I look blooming and well and I have a big smile on my face because this pregnancy I am enjoying so much :) 

I worried for months about my weight and size and every other little thing but this pregnancy couldnt have gone better , so far, touch wood.

The only thing I have done different is aqua aerobics classes! I not sure whether that is my "secret" haha probably not but I have done small excercise every day like a small walk, nothing strenuous and gentle aqua classes and maybe this has helped me a little x


----------



## valdree

All I seem to remember from last time is the tiredness and the physical discomfort. My hubby remembers it as mostly happy so maybe its the panic blotting out the good stuff. Our meals are very healthy and I cook from scratch mostly (even pizza and curry, no take-aways), but I am a snacker so its that I need to look at.
I try and get Oscar out every day even if its a walk to Asda and back so I am not totally inactive, but I have ruptured discs and this causes me to be slow. During my last pregnancy the pain went away and they said it was probably down to the relaxin, fingers crossed its the same.


----------



## Skylily4ever

I am overweight, but I have a friend who is obese and pregnant. She didn't really look pregnant, but she wore the same kind of clothes everyday. I have a bump, and am 28+2. I don't look pregnant if I wear my normal clothes, a t shirt and jeans. But if I wear my maternity shirt with jeans or nice dress pants, I look pregnant. It's because my maternity shirts are very nice looking, and are banded or tie right underneath my breasts, then they flare out at the bottom, and it makes me look VERY pregnant then, lol. Maybe that'll help for some. But my friend hasn't had any problems with her pregnancy, because she only eats what she is supposed to, walks regularly, and does everything else recommended. (But my friend who is fit and in shape has had loads of complications, go figure, right?)

I don't like the sound of the word obese either, for the person who said it sounds horrid, lol. So one day my friend and I were doing wii fit and it said "oh wow, you're obese," but we thought it called her a beast.

So don't think that you're obese, think "I'm a sexy beast" to me they sound the same =D


----------



## crythreetears

I'm a size 22, and was worried about if I was going to show or not...but sure am, and my bump gets in the way to everything lol... 

pre-pregnancy picture
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/sweetmella/l_9f8db2cf9fac4e56b93121df22e8c6de.jpg

36weeks
https://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/151/l_ac05b35ce31c4908beb30581d80f0cde.jpg
37 weeks
https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_dbdde7b3611c4c2e9172b064e2baab2b.jpg


----------



## valdree

I didnt notice the pre-pregnancy written there for a minute and was about to say, 'you dont show' then I scrolled down lol There is no mistaking that lovely baby bump lol


----------



## louisaL

Hi Just popping in to say this is great this post is still going 2.5yrs after i first started it 

alas no baby for me 'yet' but i love reading about yours so keep them coming :)


----------



## crythreetears

valdree said:


> I didnt notice the pre-pregnancy written there for a minute and was about to say, 'you dont show' then I scrolled down lol There is no mistaking that lovely baby bump lol


ohh yea, it gets in the way to everything LOL


----------



## ladym33

I am about 17 stone pre pregnancy and almost done I have a big bump but u can tell its a pregnant bump I think it all depends on the skin x


----------



## big_moma

Hi everyone, 
brand new here, came on your thread after googling "obese and pregnant". I confirmed my pregnancy this morning and my feelings are all over the place. 
I have a 6 year old daughter, which was followed by several miscarriages (there's 5 angels waiting for me in heaven). We've not been trying to get pregnant so this is a shock! (I'm on the pill). So I'm shocked, scared out of my wits, excited,very concerned about my weight, hopeful and caught up on my praying. Like I said, my feelings are all over the place. And I'm not even addressing the issue of hating Louisiana summer (new to this) and if this baby decides to stay with us, my due date is in August!! OK, I'm addressing it now. But the weight is a big problem. I would appreciate some success stories - obese and pregnant after miscarriage and such. LOL. Any encouragement is welcome here. Thank you all ahead.


----------



## paulette

Hello every one I am 40 and I had a tuble 19 years ago . I'm not sure if I am pregnant or not but 
I went to the doctor on the 29th of june for an annual check . I was called to the back to be weighed and 
Elderl male nurse told me that I had lost a pound then he proceeds to take my blood pressure and told me that my blood pressure was a little high and I told him. Wat I was going thru and he told me ( that would be kinda of stressful for me and the baby well I took it for a joke because my tubes were tied and myoungest child is 19 years old so I just laught about it I went home and call friends and family because I
Thought it was so very funny because the doctor did a pap and all the things they do wen u go for ur yearly exam and told me I should lose some more weight . Well it is now december and I look as f I am 6 months pregnant now I am afriad to go to the doctor because I don't want them to tell me I am not 
Pregnant because I want it so bad I had. My cycle twice last month 11 days apart. I took two hpt and the were negative. So now I amconfused because I rreally look pregnant and I am feeling movements mostly in my back I am havin a lot of symptoms I don't know wat to can someone relate I am 225 pounds but I was 260 can some one please give me some advice I am new to this page


----------



## cadippoz

i am obese and currently 33 weeks gone. I have lost a bit of weight due to mega morning (all day) sickness but apart from that i didnt really get a baby bump until about 6 months but it has deffo changed shape from my normal "fat" bump!!
this is our 2nd child and we were mega lucky, we got pregnant the 1st time of trying..literally!!
good luck!!
PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## vanessa24

I have been reading all of your posts and I am extremely happy for all of you. I have not had any luck conceiving on my own so I will be trying clomid next month. I'm really scared about getting pregnant because of my weight as far as having a healthy baby and whether I will even show or not. My BMI is at 43 right now...has anyone else gotten pregnant with that same BMI?


----------



## Try Rocking

I have a similar BMI and I did get pregnant. It took us a long time but it did happen! I had a wonderful pregnancy and I'm hoping to get to do it again very soon!
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mummyzilla

My bmi was 43 when we were ttc, Ive actually lost weight in pregnancy but it took us about 18 mths a lot longer than my first pregnancy when I fell straight away having a bmi of 34. Goodluck and dont give up xxx


----------



## Angela49uk

I had a BMI of 38 when TTC and got my BFP first month! I am now nearly 28 weeks and still no bump unfortunately :-(


----------



## 323laura

my bmi was 44 when we were ttc. it took me 9 months to fall pregnant but i wouldnt say that we 'trying' constantly. 

im now 27 weeks pregnant. my pregnancy has been pretty much straight forward, but i dont have a bump. I've been writing on my christmas cards for the neighbours laura, mick and bump so come march they'll know i havent pinched a baby lol

i hope you fall pregnant soon louisa, and the same goes for everyone else who's trying :D


----------



## milla3333

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me posting here, but I'm a freelance journalist and I'm writing on behalf of Pregnancy & Birth magazine.

For an upcoming feature about how pregnancy has made women healthier, I'm hoping to interview a woman who is obese and didn't start exercising, or losing weight, until she found out she was pregnant and has continued to exercise throughout her pregnancy ie doing yoga. 

Ideally, she should be aged between 24 and 35, and visibly pregnant by January 13 so that she can travel to London to take part in a photo shoot. All travel expenses for her and one other person would be paid for by the magazine. I can also pay you for taking the time to share your story. 

If this sounds like you, and you'd be happy to share your story with the magazine - I'd just need 20 minutes with you on the phone - I'd appreciate it if you could get in touch. 

Many thanks,

Katreen


----------



## mom22boys

I am so glad you asked this! I am really over weight! Lets just say I could stand to loose 100 lbs and still not be a skinny girl. I am to start ttc next month and I think it would be such a shame not to have a baby bump. I so loved my bump with my other two children!!!


----------



## Hunnybear

emmajane said:


> The midwives have been great though but I have just been told by the Obstetrician that they want extra scans at 30 and 34 weeks to check on the growth as they are a bit concerned about my BMI and also want a check with an Anaesthetist in case c section is needed.

Be careful that you set down your guidelines that unless absolutely needed (immediate fetal distress) you do not want a c-section. With obese women, there is a general prejudice by medical staff that obese women don't have the muscle tone or stamina to push properly and there is an increase in forcing a c-section before it is actually medically necessary. I understand that they may need to consult for anaesthesia but make sure it doesn't get to the point where they are just prepping you to get a medical procedure that is unnecessary, especially considering that c-section incisions can become a lot more complicated and are harder to heal when you have extra fat deposits and an overhanging belly.

Just my thoughts :D


----------



## babybaillie

vanessa24 said:


> I have been reading all of your posts and I am extremely happy for all of you. I have not had any luck conceiving on my own so I will be trying clomid next month. I'm really scared about getting pregnant because of my weight as far as having a healthy baby and whether I will even show or not. My BMI is at 43 right now...has anyone else gotten pregnant with that same BMI?

i had the exact same bmi as u. fell pregnant 1st month. did have a bump but it was huge lol. hang on in there x


----------



## biggirl21

Hi all, I've been reading these posts for a while and don't know if anyone still goes on here, but it has been so reassuring for me.
I'm 21 in august and have been with my partner for 5 years, I was 12 stone when we met and I'm ashamed to say I haven't weighed myself for about 2 years but I'm a size 22/24 and am ttc, have been for about 2 months and nothing yet but I heard from a healthy woman that it takes longer than that. I just wanted to come on here and see if I could find some contacts for when I am pregnant, someone to talk to in times of crisis!! 
Thanks all!! Xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey biggirl21! It took my husband and I a long time to get pregnant but it did happen. I'm a big girl myself, I still haven't lost all the weight I had gained while pregnant with my daughter. If you have any questions or anything feel free to send me a message :) 

I'm sure if you ask anything in here someone will be more than happy to help as well :)


----------



## haze

Hey I had a bmi of 34 when i fell pregnant and now have a bmi of 40 and I definitely look pregnant :) It took me 1 month to concieve.

this is me yesterday at 32 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







2re.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 42


----------



## x Alanna x

im a size 18 and 5'2 .. i got pregnant straight away from trying and yes.. i do have a bump :D!!

altho i do have a bit of fat hanging down at the bottom of my bump.. its like my bumps pushed it all into one place lol.. its not a problem tho.. my bumps mainly always at the top :)

goodluck with TTC, hope its a quick one for ya :) xx


----------



## biggirl21

I'm so grateful for your replies and congratulations on all of your baby joy!! I'm definitely going to keep looking on here and hopefully get talking to some people when I'm pregnant! To be perfectly honest I'm hoping not to have to try much longer, would love a winter baby!! Thanks to all!! Xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Best of luck ttc biggirl :) hope it isn't a long wait for you xx
I have a very high bmi and pregnant with my fourth little girl  due 23rd of May.

I am slowly getting a bump lol! thats at 26 weeks, when I wear my coat, I seem to have a very sticky out tummy lol! which people have looked at and smiled, so hopefully it means I look pregnant, or they are being nice to the lady who has eaten to many pies :lol:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## biggirl21

Hey all! Hope everyone is well!
I have been watching way too many baby programs and I'm really curious about gestational diabetes, does any one have experience of it? Did it cause many problems in pregnancy and delivery?? 
Also does anyone know of any foods that a pregnant women should definitely stay away from? 
I know about well cooking everything but I'm unsure of the certain types of fish? 
Just so you all know, I have been called a hypochondriac more than once....


----------



## lisaf

gestational diabetes is not necessarily based on your pre-pregnancy weight. There is a higher incidence of GD in overweight pregnant women but this may be that they were already diabetic or borderline diabetic before pregnancy.
Weight gain during pregnancy can be a stronger indicator of GD potential.

Although I'm currently awaiting the results of my 3hr glucose test to see if I have GD, lol. The research on it is not very helpful... a lot of indications show that mild cases of GD do not increase the risks to the baby, but DO increase the chance of having an intervention like early induction/c-section etc which has risks too. If you do get diagnosed with GD, follow your doctor's recommendations but do some reading on the subject yourself too.

Pregnant women are supposed to stay away from foods that may be at risk for listeria contamination...(unpasteurized soft cheeses, some deli meats, sometimes even softserve ice cream/yogurt, etc) these restrictions/directions vary depending on the country you are in. I only really know the US recommendations.
The fish restrictions are due to mercury in fish. So fish with high mercury levels should be avoided.


----------



## R J 1980

I was obese when I got pregnant (I had no idea and was shocked when I calculated my BMI and saw that word!) It only took me one month to concieve. It took me a while to show but now I have a pretty noticable bump. Initially I lost 16 pounds, probably from my new metabolism and giving up alcohol, and I've gained about 9 back. So I'm still about 7 away from my ppw. Which is really strange! Other than that I've had a normal pregnancy, passed my glucose test and my doctor has not mentioned my weight at all. I'm not eating all that great which I hope to change, but these darn chocolate cravings are kicking my butt! lol. Here is my 30 week bump---
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## xashleyx

wow i love this thread!! i was niave (sp?) and thought i was the only "obese" women here, i feel so much better now, i am quite obese at 17st 4lbs! BMI of 39! i am embaressed about my weight and as much as i diet etc it dont come of easily, im pregnant with number 3 and i worry i wont show, i have a "apron" of skin below my belly button from having 2 c-sections which is kind of worrying me for scans, midwife checking for measurments and for getting my 3rd c-section :S


----------



## missjacky

Hi All,

I'm 24yrs, 22 stone and 31 weeks pregnant. My height is about 5'6", I am classified as morbidly obese by doctors but I have never really felt or looked that way, I seem to carry the weight well, BMI sitting on 46 atm.

I have the type of tummy that has a "flap" or "fold", and I am really concerned that this might pose complications for labour and delivery, does anyone have any insight with having a similar body shape/weight and how labour is affected, and if a vaginal birth was possible? I am scared the Dr's will immediately say C-section, I really want to give birth naturally if I can, and will most likely be discussing my birth plan on my 34th Week appt with the antenatal clinic.

I haven't been able to find many re-assuring websites with obesity and pregnancy, my partner and I weren't TTC, I was on Depo-Provera at the time of conception, so this really is a little miracle baby.

I don't eat unhealthily but I do have the occasional Maccas or junk food, I make sure I eat veggies and fruit daily, I don't exercise much because I get very hot very easily, my BP is fine, no GD, no constant back pains or anything.

Anyways, just a hello, thought I'd introduce, found this thread very helpful and was wondering if anyone out there was willing to share some labour stories with me?

xx :flower:


----------



## biggirl21

I feel really bad ttc, I'm obese and what if there's complications, I have never wanted a c-section and would hate to have to have one. But am I being selfish by not trying to lose weight before conceiving. I don't care about weather I show because no matter what I will know I'm pregnant I just want a healthy baby. I'm so happy for all of you that are pregnant, I really wasn't expecting it to be so hard! I want this so much!! Xx


----------



## happybeany

I am 5'7 and have bmi of 48 (eek) pre preg, we got pregnant first time. I wanted to lose some weight before having bubs, didn't expect it to happen so quick! I got gestational diabetes, could be because of my weight or because my mum has type 2...

CONGRATS on all of your lovely bumps, and good luck those ttc xxx


----------



## bevm

Hello everyone.

What a relief! 

Im TTC been trying for 4 months which I know really isnt a long time but feels like im on a constant 2 week countdown between ovulations and periods! 

My BMI is 46. I have even "googled" images of large pregnant women as I was curious about the whole bump thing. 

Some friends have suggested we go to the doctors if we dont conceive by 6 months but I just know it will be the usual "you need to lose weight" 

Has anyone else been to the docs and what was the reception like? 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## xashleyx

i love this thread! and i love how we are all in similar boats!! xx


----------



## lisaf

bevm said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> What a relief!
> 
> Im TTC been trying for 4 months which I know really isnt a long time but feels like im on a constant 2 week countdown between ovulations and periods!
> 
> My BMI is 46. I have even "googled" images of large pregnant women as I was curious about the whole bump thing.
> 
> Some friends have suggested we go to the doctors if we dont conceive by 6 months but I just know it will be the usual "you need to lose weight"
> 
> Has anyone else been to the docs and what was the reception like?
> 
> Thanks Ladies

I saw a doctor, (first GYN then fertility specialist)
Thing is, they don't really want you coming in for fertility issues unless something isn't normal... in my case, I wasn't ovulating (long cycles, tracked my basal body temp and no ovulation, etc).
So the docs just ran a few tests to check my thyroid etc then put me on clomid.
I think I brought up my weight more than the doctors did... even the specialist agreed after reviewing my charts, blood tests, and basic health info that my weight probably wasn't a factor, though of course its always a good idea to lose weight etc!

I know they can be a bit stricter in the UK though and won't even give you clomid if your BMI is 30+


----------



## laura3103

hi i concived first month trying this time and my BMI is 47.1 i have straight forward pregnancies as i was the same size with my DD apart from high BP which work didnt help with. 
my labour was nice and fast and hoping for the same this time.

i had a bump with my DD and have an even bigger bump this time with my little boy i'm a pre pregnancy 24/26 but have gone down to a size 22 while being pregnant as i have lost a lot of weight and just got a bump.


----------



## 5ara

I'm a size 20 (US) and here's my bump so far. I think I'm finally starting to look preggo instead of just fatter, only in the past few weeks. I still have the "B" shaped bump, though.
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Try Rocking

Beautiful bump 5ara! You definitely look pregnant! :)


Bevm I saw a fertility specialist and he was really good, he ran a bunch of tests, there was exploratory surgery (they thought I had PCOS), fertility drugs and only after everything came back normal he suggested that I might try losing some weight and seeing if that worked. 
Good luck TTC!


----------



## skunkpixie

Heya, just jumping over briefly from 2nd tri! I was 18 stone when I fell pregnant with my first child after 5 months of trying, and at 36 weeks was 19st 8lbs. I didnt have any problems with my pregnancy or labour, my weight wasnt even mentioned by my mw. This time round I was also 18 stone when I fell pregnant after 1 month of ttc. I am now 18 weeks and have an appointment to see a consultant next week, simply because of my weight. I really dont understand while I have to see one this time round, but Im not gonna turn down the opportunity for someone highly quslified to reassure me that baby and I are doing fine. I hope to have a homebirth this time round, but mw is a little cautious as my DD was 9lbs 2oz at birth, and even though I had no trouble pushing her out she is still concerned about the baby getting stuck, but we shall see. Another hospital birth wont be the end of the world. 

Good luck to you in your ttc journey. I found what worked best for us was the "sperm meets egg" plan xxx


----------



## 323laura

has anyone in this thread given birth yet? but had to be induced?

i had an appointment with a consultant yesterday, aparently my baby is now weighing 10lbs 5oz. im not fussed about her weight, but she mentioned that they wont let me go much over my due date, but it also may be hard to induce me as i have a high bmi (was 44 pre pregnancy) then she started babbling about a c section, which started to get me more worried, so i just wondered if any larger ladies have struggled with being induced..


----------



## lisaf

323laura - wish I had info for you... I don't though.
Are they estimating weight by feeling? I've heard WAY too much variation in weight estimates to feel comfortable being induced or having a c-section based on what is not always an accurate method for sizing the baby.
I've heard so many stories that a baby was weighing 10lbs, so they induced early, and the baby was born at 7lbs5oz etc. They seem to get within 2lbs.
I don't know which methods of estimating are the most accurate though, I'd look into that if I were in your shoes, or at least have a few people estimate if you can.


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

Ladies, I also have a high BMI and I have to admit now that I'm 32 weeks I thought I'd feel much stronger movement rather than pokes and flutters. I honestly thought a kick would feel like a kick and I'd have more obvious stomach movement. I do get a lot of the rolling feeling (kind of like being in a boat on water with a lot of waves) and once in a while I am able to hold his/her leg between my fingers. Will I feel anything stronger than what I've described do you think? What has been your experience?


----------



## kittenattacks

You will definitely feel some stronger ones at some point soon. I had a pre-pregnancy BMI of about 37 (i think) and I thought DH would never feel LO move but after 30 weeks for me it started getting more and more visible and at about 34 my belly was jiggling like crazy!


----------



## BECC4

I'm high BMI 40ish and OH feels baby move quite often, 1st time was at 20wks but I'd say over last fortnight 26wks+ he's been able to feel him more and more. I tend to wait til I start feeling baby getting active and then push OH hand on my belly more firmly than he would and then wait for baby to move again. I haven't found my weight hinder me feeling baby move at all and I was really worried it would, I think it more depends on position of baby and how they move.


----------



## biggirl21

Hi all!! Hope everyone is doing well!! Fingers crossed but I think I'm having a bit of implantation bleeding, I just wanted to know if any of you experienced it and if there's anything else I should be keeping an eye out for?? Xx


----------



## xashleyx

i think as long as it is not a lot of bright red blood with cramps its all fine! but obviously if your worried phone your midwife x


----------



## Lolabelle

Hi ladies,

Can I join in? Just got my BFP and I'm 5'6 and 17 :wacko: I edited to add that I've just seen that this is third trimester thread. Is there one in first trimester?


----------



## countryrider

How did everyone find out their BMI? I didn't hear anything about mine (if they even checked it). I was a size 22 pre preg. (280lbs) and last Monday I was 313lbs. :( My doctor or nurse has never mentioned my weight. Besides exess weight, I've always been healthy. 

I deffinatly look pregnant now at 28 weeks. I still have the "apron" under the baby bump, but that's really not noticable with clothes on.


----------



## May2011Mommy

I am about 55lbs overweight before I got pregnant.
I have this pouch looking thing underneath my belly button.
I have been teased that it's there because I wore my pants too tight so my stomach hung over it.
Anyways, now the baby is breech. Why do I think it's because of this pouch thing?


----------



## May2011Mommy

countryrider said:


> How did everyone find out their BMI? I didn't hear anything about mine (if they even checked it). I was a size 22 pre preg. (280lbs) and last Monday I was 313lbs. :( My doctor or nurse has never mentioned my weight. Besides exess weight, I've always been healthy.
> 
> I deffinatly look pregnant now at 28 weeks. I still have the "apron" under the baby bump, but that's really not noticable with clothes on.

https://www.bmi-calculator.net/
Remember to use your pre-pregnancy weight!!!!


----------



## Tommee

countryrider said:


> How did everyone find out their BMI? I didn't hear anything about mine (if they even checked it). I was a size 22 pre preg. (280lbs) and last Monday I was 313lbs. :( My doctor or nurse has never mentioned my weight. Besides exess weight, I've always been healthy.
> 
> I deffinatly look pregnant now at 28 weeks. I still have the "apron" under the baby bump, but that's really not noticable with clothes on.

Hi, 

You sound like me, I'm a UK 22 I'm 27 weeks and look ver pregnant now especially in a summer top. No one has mentioned either about my weight TBH it's me who has made an issue out of it. So far urine clear and blood pressure is fine fingers crossed it stays that way. Nothing has ever been mentioned about a GD testing? I think maybe if sugar showed in my sample then I would be tested. I do have that apron you mention that I hate but it's only noticeable when I'm naked.

To fine out your BMI you can do it online by filling in the boxes your weight height etc that's how I did mine anyway.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I am also obese & pregnant. I have a BMI of 46. I weighed 247 lbs pre pregnancy and I'm 5'3" I now weigh 262 lbs so have gained 15lbs so far and am hoping to keep it to a minimum. I've had a very easy pregnancy so far, no MS, BP has beed good so far. I am hoping to have a natural delivery. I just read this thread and have read all the posts. I hope u ladies who are TTC get ur BFP soon! And those who are alread preggers have a great labor experience.


----------



## countryrider

thanks for the website! My blood pressure has been normal too...between 117/? and 122/? I keep forgetting the bottom numbers! I took the GD test and haven't heard back from them (no news is good news), but that test is standard here. 

The bad part is that w/ my 2nd preg. I was 2 months into a new memberships at Gold's Gym to loose weight when I found out I was preg. This time around I had also buckled down and ate good/exercised daily for about a month (I was just getting on a roll of healthy living) when I found out I was preg. again! This time tubes will be tied (we have 4 kids between us soon to be 5) and I'm soooo excited to start being active this summer and loosing all this weight off :)


----------



## xolily

it's odd that some peoples weights haven't been mentioned by their midwives? 
i have a bmi of 35 and i was put under a consultant as soon as i went to the midwife. i'm also on clexane injections as blood clots are more likely when you're overweight.


----------



## 5ara

I was worried that I would have to have a lot of extra tests and interventions because my BMI is 41, but I've been treated totally normally. My midwives said that as long as my blood pressure and all tests results are good, I won't have to do anything differently than others. I'm glad for that, because I've always been healthy (just obese).


----------



## xashleyx

my midwife has not really mentioned my weight but i knew it was a factor, i dont see the consultant until im 28 weeks! i have lost a few lbs so my BMI has went down to 39 x


----------



## Lover

My BMI was 46 at the start of my pregnancy - I'm a size 26 bottom and 22 top. I've been tested for gestational diabetes (negative), had growth scans and seen the consultant and anesthetist because of my weight. The consultant is happy with my progress, I've had a healthy pregnancy so far but the anesthetist would like to give me an epidural as soon as I start getting contractions to make it easier for them if I need a c-section. I've refused because I want to give birth as naturally as possible and will only have an epidural if I feel I need it or complications arise. 

I felt kicks from inside from 15/16 weeks and felt them from outside since 22/23 weeks. I've got a definite bump now which has been obvious for about the past 2 weeks.

Here's a pic of me at 18 weeks and then this week (33 weeks) :D
 



Attached Files:







18+1 bump.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 42









33+4 bump.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## wigglebump

What's considered obese bmi my midwife said I'm very obese and I'm a sz 14 and weigh 11 stone before pregnancy


----------



## wigglebump

Forgot say I also had the gtt which was neg


----------



## LankyDoodle

xolily said:


> it's odd that some peoples weights haven't been mentioned by their midwives?
> i have a bmi of 35 and i was put under a consultant as soon as i went to the midwife. i'm also on clexane injections as blood clots are more likely when you're overweight.

I find it odd too. It's not even the midwife being rude, is it? It's their duty of care. I was referred for consultant care, and while I had a pretty sensible consultant who treated me as a whole person not just an overweight mum to be, I do think it was necessary. Weight CAN and DOES for some pose extra risks on top of those already linked to pregnancy and birth. 

I also had clexane and stockings after the birth.


----------



## LankyDoodle

wigglebump said:


> What's considered obese bmi my midwife said I'm very obese and I'm a sz 14 and weigh 11 stone before pregnancy

Very obese? Are you joking? Obese is BMI over 30. Morbidly obese is BMI over 40. Unless you are like 4ft tall I wouldn't say you are in the type 3 obesity category!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Lover said:


> My BMI was 46 at the start of my pregnancy - I'm a size 26 bottom and 22 top. I've been tested for gestational diabetes (negative), had growth scans and seen the consultant and anesthetist because of my weight. The consultant is happy with my progress, I've had a healthy pregnancy so far but the anesthetist would like to give me an epidural as soon as I start getting contractions to make it easier for them if I need a c-section. I've refused because I want to give birth as naturally as possible and will only have an epidural if I feel I need it or complications arise.
> 
> I felt kicks from inside from 15/16 weeks and felt them from outside since 22/23 weeks. I've got a definite bump now which has been obvious for about the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Here's a pic of me at 18 weeks and then this week (33 weeks) :D

Don't do it! I had the anaesthetist appt. It's routine as you say. I also had a very healthy pregnancy. Waters broke before labour started (not to do with weight) and quite a long labour (to do with waters going first and body not being ready), but I had an avg sized baby and the birth was straight forward without so much as a graze! I pushed her out in about 10 minutes and she was my first! 

Do NOT go for epidural straight away. Go for mobilising as much as possible. Know your rights as a labouring mother - you don't have to lay down and take everything. In the case of an emergency section, I was told during labour when I refused the epidural at 5cm dilated (the anaesthetist did my feckin nut in actually - my birth plan said do NOT force pain relief on me and she kept coming in and saying I needed it, then I had the drip and she was like now you really need it, this will hurt much more and you are more of a section risk now... erm no thanks!), that I could have a spinal which would take effect in minutes and only then would they go for GA if that did not work. I was given 3 doses of ranitidine by that anaesthetist because she was so keen to bully me into an epidural and was saying things like 'we need to give you this to help prevent acid aspiration in case of a section which is looking more likely now' (I had a low bishops score from the start because my body was not ready for labour). 

Stand firm!!


----------



## LankyDoodle

323laura said:


> has anyone in this thread given birth yet? but had to be induced?
> 
> i had an appointment with a consultant yesterday, aparently my baby is now weighing 10lbs 5oz. im not fussed about her weight, but she mentioned that they wont let me go much over my due date, but it also may be hard to induce me as i have a high bmi (was 44 pre pregnancy) then she started babbling about a c section, which started to get me more worried, so i just wondered if any larger ladies have struggled with being induced..

Why hard to induce you? I had a high BMI at start of pregnancy and did lose a bit of weight while pregnant. I wasn't planned for induction but my waters broke at 39+3 (probably a case of doing too much - I was lifting hay bales that day!), so I had to go in 2 days later if contractions didn't become regular or longer or more painful. So yeh I had an exam on the Monday morning and my cervix was posterior and closed. I was told it was however thin. The MW told me that gave me a Bishops Score of 3 (google it) and that anything below 8 usually flags up a likelihood of failed induction, so where there is no medical urgency they won't induce. They deemed there to be urgency in my case and they inserted a pessary. 20 minutes later I lifter my heavy bag off the floor onto the bed and with that had the most almighty contraction and started getting a constant STRONG pain in my bum. I dilated quite fast to start but because I had more than one risk factor, I had to have a lot of monitoring so I was not as mobile as I'd have liked (will push for it next time) and progress slowed to about half a cm an hour. The MWs were happyish with that but the reg said I needed the drip. That went up on full and my baby became a bit distressed so it went off. In 2 hours on the drip I did not progress at all (was still about 6cm) - it caused us both a bit of distress and that actually had an adverse effect on my progress. So I begged the reg to not go straight down the csection route so he turned off the drip and gave me a couple of hours. In that time I was able to get a bit of rest and by the time it went back on I was progressing again. A couple of hours after it went back on I was fully dilated and ready to push. I pushed her out in about 10 minutes without any trauma - not even a graze. I'd been told to expect a big baby and she was 7lbs5oz! I had a really long painful (very painful due to being induced and having no waters) labour but the birth was fine and I was out walking the next day (at my horses' field). 

I really believe my begging for them to not immediately go down the section route and think more outside the box of other ways to help us (if she had been majorly distressed then it would have been section, no questions asked). I think my labour and birth was very well managed by the drs and MWs (with a bit of persistence from me) and I was really lucky. 

Do not let them scare you. Prepare as much as you can now and when you are in labour make sure you ask questions about everything and make your wishes known very loud and very clear. 

The thing that may make you struggle is the lack of mobility which may mean you are slow to progress or stop progressing altogether. With me, I also didn't wee often enough during labour and my body also went into ketosis as I didn't eat and drink for ages. Look after yourself during labour and be as mobile as possible under the circumstances (ask for a week maybe every 45-60 minutes and stretch out the time you are gone so you get to mobilise a bit, if you really do need CEFM). They do say larger people, for some reason, can be slower to progress as well, but that should not immediately mean failed induction.


----------



## sugamamma

Hi there all, I am not sure If I am obese, but I am definitely overweight. I feel very depressed about it. and I hate it when people lie to me and say: "your not that big" when I can clearly see that yes I am! The size and weight I am at now is the same as what I was at 8 months pregnant with both of my other children, but with this pregnancy I started out being very much overweight, (I am usually 9.5-10 stone, but started this pregnancy at 11 and I am only 5"2) I am now just 3 months pregnant and have already got a HUGE stomach and weigh 12 stone!! with my other 2 I did not show until around 5 months and I know this is not a baby belly, as I had it before I got pregnant! it's just got fatter with all the food I've been eating! people rub it and think I am more like 6-7 months pregnant, it's so embarrassing, and I hate my belly, cause it's not a hard round baby bump, but a flabby tire that goes all the way around. :(
I can't stop myself from eating crap, and am worried that I will get so big I won't be able to walk! or that I may find labour more difficult. I know there will be ladies out there who are bigger than me and may feel annoyed by my winging, but to me it's a big deal when I have always been 9 to 10 stone max, and now my thighs stick together, my boobs are a 40D!!! (they were a 34C before) I have gone from a size 12 to a 16-18, I can't see my feet anymore and I get out of breath walking up the stairs! and I am only 28!!
sorry girls, I just HAD to get all that out...... :(

(just wanted to add if all this was toward the end of my pregnancy I wouldn't mind, but as it's only at the start I am absolutely petrified of how big I might get! and also if this will cause my baby to be big? sorry for tmi, but my 2nd child who was 8.1 was very hard to push out, so how can I do it with an even bigger baby? I am so scared.. my 1st was only 6.14. )


----------



## Breester

Hey guys, 
I read a lot of your stories and my heart goes out to you all. I am also obese, I don't know my BMI but I am assuming it's fairly high. I would have liked to have lost some weight prior to this surprise but I guess it was meant to be. I was pregnant last year but due to my weight and problems with my pancreas I miscarried. My partner and myself are very nervous about this pregnancy and haven't told the family yet. We're currently at the 7 weeks mark and thankfully my pre-existing bump is hiding any evidence of the baby bump. I would love for circumstances to be different. I kick myself everyday for not trying to lose weight a little harder. We lost the last pregnancy at three months or so and it was very traumatic for us.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Breester said:


> Hey guys,
> I read a lot of your stories and my heart goes out to you all. I am also obese, I don't know my BMI but I am assuming it's fairly high. I would have liked to have lost some weight prior to this surprise but I guess it was meant to be. I was pregnant last year but due to my weight and problems with my pancreas I miscarried. My partner and myself are very nervous about this pregnancy and haven't told the family yet. We're currently at the 7 weeks mark and thankfully my pre-existing bump is hiding any evidence of the baby bump. I would love for circumstances to be different. I kick myself everyday for not trying to lose weight a little harder. We lost the last pregnancy at three months or so and it was very traumatic for us.

We also lost our first baby due to miscarriage. My pre pregnancy weight was 247 and I'm only 5'3" and have only put on 15lbs to date. My tests and blood pressure have all been great so far w just a few bumps along the road. Overall this has been a pretty easy pregnancy. Hope urs goes as smoothly. 

And congratulations on the pregnancy!


----------



## kellface

I'm classed as obese with a BMI of 40, but i just class myself as being overweight, I hate the term "obese" I'm a size 16/18 and have been a big girl all my life, i got warned of all the bad things that could happen with me being overweight etc, but it's been a perfect pregnancy so far :) 

I've got 2 extra scans at 30 and 34 weeks to see how big my little girl is growing, and ive got a GTT test as well as an appointment with an anaesthatist (dunno how to spell it) haha Ive a slipped disc in my spine and they want to make sure i can have an epidural if need be etc :)

I've not put any weight on during pregnancy so far, im still in my pre pregnancy clothes, apart from having to invest in a couple of maternity vests as my t-shirts are a bit too short because of bump at the moment hehe

I've walked around 2-4 miles a day up until the last week or so as my hips are starting to play up a little now boohoo! lol 

I don't think it matters what size you are when your pregnant, they say its not good to be too thin or too big, but i think every pregnancy is different and so is every woman.

XX


----------



## Ashley8806

I too am obese, my BMI is 42 I believe. I am upset because my OB is saying that I can't have a VBAC. My c-section was due to my daughter being breach, so it was planned, not emergency at all. The only reason they are saying I need another c-section is because of my weight. I really don't want another c-section :( I hope I can find a dr to let me attempt a VBAC...


----------



## kaylae18

Hey guys got a newbie here. I just found out that I am pregnant. This will be my second child and the baby was planned but I was hoping to lose more weight before I conceived. I am in a size 18 pants. My bmi is off the charts at 39. Dont get me wrong I am very excited about the pregnancy but I am also getting depressed with the whole weght thing. I havent gone to see a doctor yet. I just my positive test from a clinic this week. I am already in the 200's and I dont want to be pushing 250 at anytime. I am scared. Did anyone else have or had a similar situation?


----------



## Dollface

I'm overweight too. I also have type II diabetes. When I got preg, I was taking Metformin to control my sugar. (I had no idea what it did for hormones and ovulation, but am happy! ;) Anywho, I was 250 pounds when I went to my first OB appointment at 7weeks, and now, at 27+, I am 260. I will bounce from 258 to 260, so I've only put on 10 pounds or so. When my doctor started seeing me, he put me on insulin instead of the Metformin, so my sugars could lower and stay down. (A1Cs went from 7.5 to 5.2!) I also spoke to a diabetic nutritionalist who gave me a meal plan to follow. I count carbs, and eat every two hours. My doctor is thrilled with my weight mangement, as it shows the baby is growing fine, and I am keeping my weight in check. My "B" bump is turning into a proper "D", and I have not had any complications, thank God! Everyoneasks me how I stad to count te carbs, and monitor things so closely, and I reply, "It's all worth it for my baby." They don't get it. They all say they'd never be able to control things so tightly. I say if you really want it, you will. Sorry to go on, but it's scary to think how some people think they cannot get things under control after they are pregnant. I even hav a friend that "keeps her sugar around 200", and that's fasting, and she has lost 2 babies. :( I have no idea why she didn't try to watch what she ate and drank when she found out she was carrying a baby. Having diabetes can be scary, but it can also be controlled.


----------



## sunriseforall

hi everyone iam 29 stone with a bmi of 65 :( iam haveing such problems getting pregnent i have periods most of the time , my partners been tested and his sperm count is ok ..... i know i need to loose wieght and get healthy but does anyone actualy know if its possible for me to have a baby at this size or will my body allways reject it with my bmi being so big :(

good luck everyone hope someone can tell me what they think my odds are at this size

thank you


----------



## cyanidepill

I'm a size 22/24 and oh am I showing lol. I showed from about 15weeks with changes in the shape of my tummy. This is my 2nd pregnancy.

I used to be a size 14, but suffered severe spinal damage after a fall from a horse 16 years ago and wasn't allowed to exercise at all. My last surgery was just last year. Unknown if i will need any more once i've had this baby.

This is me at approx 31 weeks:
https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af2/missunderstood2010/31weeksresize.jpg

My total weight gain so far in this pregnancy is 1 stone 3lbs (17lbs) and i haven't bought any bigger sizes in clothes as everything still fits me fine thank goodness, or else i would have no money left!

I'm also just over 5ft 9 and an ex weight trainer lol to which the anaesthetic person the other day at my consultation was shocked at haha!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Hi sunriseforall,

Hun, if you are having periods on a regular basis, within a few days difference each month, there is a strong likelihood you are ovulating (although you should do tests to check this).

You should talk to your GP about this. Not to deter you from having a baby, and I am obese myself and had a healthy pregnancy, labour and baby, but at 29 stone you would be putting a huge amount of strain on your body, so I'd have to advise you to try to lose some more weight while you are TTC.

Being very overweight, drinking alcohol, smoking etc, all can prevent conception even if we are ovulating as conditions have to be good. 

If you got pregnant at the size you are, you would face a lot of extra care, would probably be pushed into having a c-section and could struggle with the additional weight from baby/water etc during pregnancy. Problems that anyone can get when pregnant, could be much more likely for someone with a BMI of 65.

If you want someone to chat to, please drop me a PM and we could chat by email? (I had a BMI of something like 45 when I was pregnant, weigh less now though and didn't gain when pregnant, but a few years ago I was poorly and my BMI went up to 54!). When my BMI was 54 I had been physically ill, mentally ill and gained a lot of weight in a short space of time; my fitness was affected. I know for a fact that I could not have coped with the strains of even my healthy pregnancy, when I was that size, so please do try to lose a bit while you TTC. That is from one person with high BMI to another.xxxx


----------



## LankyDoodle

PS But yes, I do think you could get pregnant. Also, you can do slimming world when pregnant to be as healthy as possible.xxx


----------



## Emma 21

i was over 16 stone when i got pregnant, i am now 14 stone 10lb at 36 weeks


----------



## Blue12

My bmi is 38 and this is a pic of me at 27 weeks - it is possible to show. I find wearing maternity pants helps shape the bump too.
 



Attached Files:







27 week bump 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## torch2010

Hey!! Pre pregnancy I was a UK size 26 now I am a 22 :happydance: I have GD and have lost weight through watching my sugars. I am not 28 weeks but these pics were taken at 17, 20 and 26 weeks
 



Attached Files:







197309_154745791253117_100001530907209_324172_14526_n (1).jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 26









221822_159424324118597_100001530907209_354309_3319588_n (1).jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 28









254088_169288969798799_100001530907209_413292_2901621_n.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Simples

torch2010 said:


> Hey!! Pre pregnancy I was a UK size 26 now I am a 22 :happydance: I have GD and have lost weight through watching my sugars. I am not 28 weeks but these pics were taken at 17, 20 and 26 weeks

Just want to say well done on your weight loss, 2 sizes is alot to drop in such a short amount of time!


----------



## Vickie

thread closed pending review based on the sheer # of reports received


----------



## Vickie

Thread reopened

I've cleaned up the thread and removed the offending posts. 

Let's keep it on track and not reference what has been removed and is being dealt with.

thanks


----------



## samanthabij

Hi Ladies, it is very encouraging to read all of your stories. I'm 31 years old and definetely obese with a bmi of 40. I haven't been to see a gynae yet but I know the story, i have been trying to loose weight since last year and it is going very slowly.

My partner and I don't live together hence we don't have regular intercourse in a month i can say once or twice and we have been together for four years now with no pregnancy. I have irregular periods as well.

I'm seeking your advices according to your experiences, I'm really desperate and so afraid to go to the gynae and find out something is wrong.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## darsilver1

samanthabij said:


> Hi Ladies, it is very encouraging to read all of your stories. I'm 31 years old and definetely obese with a bmi of 40. I haven't been to see a gynae yet but I know the story, i have been trying to loose weight since last year and it is going very slowly.
> 
> My partner and I don't live together hence we don't have regular intercourse in a month i can say once or twice and we have been together for four years now with no pregnancy. I have irregular periods as well.
> 
> I'm seeking your advices according to your experiences, I'm really desperate and so afraid to go to the gynae and find out something is wrong.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey Samantha, 
I didnt want to read and run without giving you some hope...I have a BMI of 39.2 (might as well bump it up to 40 :winkwink:) and I am currently pregnant...I hope and pray that you get pregnant...I cannot imagine what it feels like to try and concieve...None of my pregnancies were planned...they just happened...so unfortunately I dont have any advice on how to conceive because I am very fertile...I want you to know I am rooting for you girl...I know you may be scared about going to gynocologist and I understand why you may be apprehensive (I hate going because I am highly suceptible to ovarian cancer and I always fear they will tell me I have it :wacko:)..Sometimes we work ourselves up more than we need to...You never know, doctor may not give you bad news...You never know doctor may give you something to help with irregular periods or provide advice..May sure you have a doctor that is supportive of you and wont bring you down...Please keep everyone updated...

Fina :flower:


----------



## mummy2behull

hello i have a a bmi of 42 and im 38 weeks pregnant, i was under consultancy led care til 34 weeks, when the consultant who i had only met that day turned me over to midwife led care, my bps always being fine, i eat healthy walk most places and i see a healthy living midwife who is a great support Xx


----------



## Lover

Lover said:


> My BMI was 46 at the start of my pregnancy - I'm a size 26 bottom and 22 top. I've been tested for gestational diabetes (negative), had growth scans and seen the consultant and anesthetist because of my weight. The consultant is happy with my progress, I've had a healthy pregnancy so far but the anesthetist would like to give me an epidural as soon as I start getting contractions to make it easier for them if I need a c-section. I've refused because I want to give birth as naturally as possible and will only have an epidural if I feel I need it or complications arise.
> 
> I felt kicks from inside from 15/16 weeks and felt them from outside since 22/23 weeks. I've got a definite bump now which has been obvious for about the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Here's a pic of me at 18 weeks and then this week (33 weeks) :D

Thought I'd come back and update! I had my baby boy on 6th May, 9 days early :cloud9: I had him in hospital after a 1hour 45 min established labour. I had gas and air for the first part but nothing for the last 45 mins. It was an amazing experience, I had no tears or stitches and I can't wait to do it all again. 

I had NO weight-related problems through my pregnancy or labour so take everything with a pinch of salt girlies. Best of luck x


----------



## irish_cob

Don't despair! It took me 18 months to conceive but I got there in the end. My BMI when I conceived was about 37 and now at 36 weeks pregnant it's over 40. It wasn't what I wanted, I had begun losing weight over the time I was trying to conceive, then my Dad went seriously downhill (he died in January, a week before I found out I was pregnant) and I was comfort eating, as well a spending lots of time on the road, driving back and to to see him in the nursing home, so I wasn't looking after myself and gained the weight I'd lost back, so I was back to my heaviest when I conceived. I'm tired and achey now but I've had a healthy pregnancy, blood sugars fine, blood tests fine, baby measuring spot on etc, so there's no reason why you can't have a healthy pregnancy at all.


----------



## Mabelpye

I had a BMI of 35 pre-pregnancy, and 90kgs. I was worried I wouldn't have much of a baby bump coz I already had a few spare typres, but this is me at at 31 weeks and 35 weeks with a definite bump! hehe
 



Attached Files:







272505_10150319746214180_596584179_9518249_4116707_o.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 15









175727_10150344122944180_596584179_9779974_2330846_o.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mabelpye

I've just looked, and seen that the first post was from 2008.... don't I look a dingbat now haha


----------



## darsilver1

Mabelpye said:


> I've just looked, and seen that the first post was from 2008.... don't I look a dingbat now haha

LOL you're not a dingbat :haha: I see various postings from 2011 and recently...thanks for sharing your pics...looking good mama...defintely see the bump :flower:


----------



## Mabelpye

darsilver1 said:


> Mabelpye said:
> 
> 
> I've just looked, and seen that the first post was from 2008.... don't I look a dingbat now haha
> 
> LOL you're not a dingbat :haha: I see various postings from 2011 and recently...thanks for sharing your pics...looking good mama...defintely see the bump :flower:Click to expand...

hehe thanks hun :) :flower:


----------



## xashleyx

mabelpye - great bump!!

here is me at 34 weeks, i am a size 22/24
 



Attached Files:







IMG00122-20110816-1715.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Mummy2Evan

Hi to everyone :flower:

I am only 5 weeks into my second pregnancy. I had my first baby in March 2009 and my BMI was 37 at the time of finding out I was pregnant (about 4 weeks along). I had actually lost almost 4 stones at this stage in order to conveive. I gained 17 pounds whilst pregnant but did not really have any complications due to being overweight. I also have PCOS so periods are very irregular. My last period was the end of April and now I am 5 weeks pregnant! I had the gestational diabetes test with me being overweight and also because my mum, dad and sister all have diabetes. Fortunately it was negative! I was also scanned at 36 weeks to check the size of the baby as the consultants were concerned that baby was a bit on the large side. My BMI just fell on the line to be midwife led instead of consultant led but I did have to have my baby on the labour ward instead of birthing centre due to the size of the baby (he was 8lb 5oz when at birth). I had a natural labour and it was just short of 7 hrs from being established to giving birth.

So here I am 2 and a half years along....gained back 4 stones and I now have a bmi of 46. Not happy with myself but I am making the best of it. It's amazing how you can make changes to your diet and health when you have are pregnant but not for yourself sometimes. However I am using it as my oportunity to reform my eating habits and lose weight (not drastically still eating what I should be for my baby). I know the midwife will likely be giving me a telling off but there is nothing I can do now other than move forward and do the best for me and baby. I do not want to gain any more weight. Good luck to all those trying to conceive still and those that are pregnant. It's such a special time. Enjoy it :flower:


----------



## lewood88

hey chick im obese and i have pcos too which i have struggled with my weight and i look pregnant i love 6lb in second tri and have gaine 16lb in 26 weeks and i now weigh dead on 17st
 



Attached Files:







185300_10150427863548902_542708901_10716467_3830168_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rainie

I'm big as well and it took me literally same month to get pregnant with my daughter but we tried a loooooottttt and then two months on my second.

There is no way i do not look pregnant it depends if your all front or round.

That was me almost 5 weeks ago im almost bursting now.


 



Attached Files:







ohohoh.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Mummy2Evan

Hi lewood88 :)

I was 16st 4lb when I found out I was pregnant with my first and 17st 7lb after I had him. I then went on to gain back the 4 stone I lost prior to pregnancy over the last 2 and a half years because I'm a glutton for punishment! Now am just over 20st!!!!! Shocking I know!! Anyway have been really good with eating so hopefully won't gain any and maybe even lose a little :)


----------



## Mummy2Evan

Awww your bumps are both lovely. With my first I had a def bump too but with me gaining this whole load of weight between that one and this I am concerned not just about looking even fatter rather than pregnant but also the strain on my body. I had a really bad break to my ankle 4 and a half years ago and still have plates and screws in it. It was a concern last time but I didn't have any problem with it. This time however the changes with hormones etc have meant the ligaments relaxing already and my ankle is starting to feel a bit weak. Essential that I watch what I eat methinks! :)


----------



## lewood88

tbf i was worried bout gaining loads of weight but ive hardly eaten since bein pregnant baby jus doesnt like alot of food and its hard for me to decide what i want to eat, but atm im craveing gaddburys flakes and egg fried rice (not together lol ), so im not eatin loads of junk but i could eat alot betta tho lol and i walk my dog most nites too so im excerciseing jus hope i can loose the weight after she is here and keep it off too, but i am glad of this site tho cus when you know there are others in the same boat u feel better about things as i kno alot of ppl who are pregnant and stick thin wiv gawjus bumps lol and when your stood next to them u feel like a fat cow... well i feel like a fat cow lol xx


----------



## Mummy2Evan

Yeah...I do re-call with my first that there wasn't much room for food from about 16 weeks so that helped as I always felt full after eating a small meal. This time should be even more so since there will be a whole lot less room! I don't really exercise other than I do 8 hours cleaning a week plus my own. I should really get out and do a bit of regular walking. The area I live in though doesn't exactly inspire me to walk around hahaha. But I will have to make more of an effort :)

I always think when I see someone slim and pregnant that they must feel like they are literally going to burst at the seams! Bless em. Must be so uncomfortable. It's bad enough as it is without having zero room for the baby to grow in to. 

It just goes to show that no matter what your size in pregnancy everyone has a different experience. I didn't have any cravings really with baby 1. I ate a lot of olives lol but didn't crave them as such. I wonder if I will with this one? ...watch this space haha! :)


----------



## lewood88

lol tbf im like that my friend was skinny but had a huge bump like it was massive i thought its a wonder she dont topple forward lol, ive ad mad craveings with my baby and this is my first so im still novice into what to expect haha... but i agree it doesnt matter the size you are aslong as baby is healthy and you are healthy thats all what matters.

i am haveing to use my inhaler more tho as im gasping for air when i walk the stairs or up a slope i could cry and my bk hurts like u jus wudnt believe and my pelvic im haveing to wear bump support pants which are a flippin life saver atm i doubt ill go full term as they think baby mite be on the big side so im panicin bout that a lil


----------



## Mummy2Evan

I had to have a scan at 36 weeks because they thought my first was going to be big but when he came out the midwives said "errrr this baby isn't big at all!" he was 8lb 5oz which isn't overly massive. TBH i think they just thought...the mothers big so the baby will be too. I couldn't walk far after about 32 weeks as your pelvis really starts to relax once the bump grows doesn't it. I was worried about that but your body is an amazing thing and you might feel like you are going to fall apart but it doesn't...you keep soldiering on and you'll get there. Plenty of rest whenever you can :) I watched hundreds of baby programs to try and educate myself and asked loads of mums that had already had babies about pain relied and stuff. I went in there knowing what to expect and what my otions were and I had a really good labour (if thats possible! haha)...it went smoothly and I knew what was what. I didn't go to antenatal classes myself as I didn't feel I needed it and I was right but that's my own personal experience. As for the back pain that is part and parcel of pregnancy I think. The hormones don't help as they relax all your muscles to allow your body to accomodate the baby. Nightmare isn't it!


----------



## GodsFlower

I think I maybe pregnant, but I am obese, I'm 12 days late for my period, and I am feeling so weak, and drained, light headed after I eat, just not my normal self at all whatsoever! I've had a cold with sinus and mucus for like a week and a half, I don't know whats going on with me, I'm also too scared to take a pregnancy test.... dont know what to do, help me ladies..... p.s. went to the doctor just to make sure I didnt have a concussion or something, I've just been having almost like a vertigo sorta thing...


----------



## larudy13

according to my dr. because of my height i was borderline obese when i first got preggers (160lbs 5'2) Im now probably a bit over 170lbs and I def. am showing I guess it just depends on your body . I also feel my baby kicking since around 18 weeks. :) Good luck!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111114_143356.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

I am 27 weeks pregnant and 16.5 stone, 5ft 4in which makes me obese, I have only just started to look pregnant from the front, there is a roundness to my tummy that shows where the bump is, I usually have to push my tummy out more :haha: I was upset that I didnt have a bump until 26/27 weeks but its arriving :happydance: I have been lucky to have felt the babys first flutters at 16 weeks 3 days and full kicks when I was 23 weeks :happydance: as some people told me I wouldnt feel them as I was bigger :sad: the baby has been great, healthy and I have had a wonderful pregnancy, I went off a lot of food during pregnancy so my weight has dropped slightly!! good luck on getting pregnant and at the end of the day you will have a baby who cares about the package its carried in thats how I think :flower:


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

GodsFlower said:


> I think I maybe pregnant, but I am obese, I'm 12 days late for my period, and I am feeling so weak, and drained, light headed after I eat, just not my normal self at all whatsoever! I've had a cold with sinus and mucus for like a week and a half, I don't know whats going on with me, I'm also too scared to take a pregnancy test.... dont know what to do, help me ladies..... p.s. went to the doctor just to make sure I didnt have a concussion or something, I've just been having almost like a vertigo sorta thing...

Take a test! Take a test! Chances are you are pregnant ... take a test! :happydance:


----------



## Clairey1983

So good to have found this forum! I am 15 weeks pregnant with our first baby and am currently a uk size 22/24. So far i have been really lucky, no morning sickness ect, only symptom was extreme tiredness! I was worried no one will be able to notice that I am pregnant but after seeing the photos of the bumps on here I am def feeling more confident now! Hopefully as I go along my normal tummy will fill out to a proper baby bump! Just a quick question but where did you get your maternity clothing from? Most places I have seen stop at a 20? Cheers Ladies
:winkwink:


----------



## Sweedot

Well, I am four days away from my due date, I was 301 pounds when I got pregnant....I had gained over 50 pounds prior to this due to an accident and depression....ooops...luckily I am 6ft tall lol....

I have gained 29 pounds throughout the pregnancy and am currently carrying a 7lb estimated weight baby...

I didn't have much of a bump for ages and people were shocked when I would tell them I was pregnant....but I definitely tarted getting a bump, all be it, a B bump at 27 ish weeks.....now my bump is nice and rounded out nicely....bit flabby at the bottom, but theres noooo mistaking I'm pregnant....

Health wise, I've had a great pregnancy considering my awful weight gain prior to conceiving and I'm NOT classed as high risk despite my BMI....my blood pressure has been great, no protein, no glucose, steady weight gain within the recommendations and baby is dong great.

I do plan on losing the 80lbs I have gained and then I would like to conceive again.


----------



## jess181989

With a BMI of 40, I am described as 'morbidly obese'. I have had no pregnancy complications AT ALL and I have put on about a stone, which I'm ok with. Pre-pregnancy I weighed 200lbs. I had no problem at all conceiving- actually this was a miracle baby considering I was on the birth control pill. :) 

To those who are worried they won't have a bump, I'm sure you will- I thought the same and I'm massive now (have been since week 20). Nice round bump, quite normal really! x


----------



## motherof3soon

I just found out I am pregnant, was hoping to be smaller before I had another baby.275lbs ay beginning of pregnancy, only 8 weeks pregnant and gained 2lbs, no morning sickness. I just hope that the baby and I will be healthy at the end of this.:shrug:


----------



## havingmyfirst

I am now 7 weeks pregnant. We got pregnant as soon as we started trying despite both of us being technically "obese". I have always been happy with my body, I am heavy but I'm tall (5'8") and my weight is evenly distributed so I'm a curvy woman with a nice bust... but now I'm pregnant and I'm being told my BMI is high and I'm "obese" its really upset me. I don't want my size to endanger our baby... 

I have been told to take 5mg of folic acid and that I will have earlier than usual referal. Its all worrying so it was a relief to come online and find other larger expectant mothers.

I'm not worried about not having a bump... I'm just worried that my weight will cause complications and it takes the magic out of the experience of being pregnant when you the weighing and talking about BMI is what they focus on most.


----------



## IvyBaby

I started this pregnancy with BMI of 37 and had only a couple extra appointments, one with an obstetritian (a bit pointless, she did same checks as a MW and advised not to put on too much weight) and an anaestetist (2 minutes appointment, where he just looked at me, told me that I have no problems and the rest of the time was chatting with my daughter, lol)... I had a full GTT which was fine. My bloods, BP, urine, baby- everything has been perfect so far. Only feeling tired as getting sleep is difficult and, of course, I wish I didn't have to carry those extra kilos around, but, oh well, as long as the rest is fine I can deal with it! 

If you receive any insensitive comments from your healthcare professionals, try not to take them to heart. Some people just have no empathy, especially if they never had to deal with weight issues. I was much slimmer with my first one (BMI 30), but one MW was particulary insensitive, as well as one GP I saw. Calling me large and telling me to cut out carbs and what not. 

Until 7 months or so nobody believed I was pregnant. I carry weight mostly around my hips and on my legs, so probably that is why. But now I have a neat, although a bit B shaped bump and am unmistakably pregnant. :)


----------



## Mrs_X

i had a BMI of 41 and 'clinically obese'. when i first saw the antenatal doctor she said that i will have high blood pressure and will get diabetes, and would have to have growth scans as babies development will be effected. i left that appointment feeling shitty. people were also presuming because i am 'fat', i will be eating for two!
my blood pressure is low and has been throughout and my glucose readings were brilliant. i have lost nearly a stone as my appetite has changed completely.
and trust me, you will get a bump. i had a bit of a belly and thought i wouldn't get one. i was very wrong lol, ive been looking pregnant since 24 weeks and im huge lol. i joke baby has pushed out the fat haha :). the bump keeps getting in the way of everything i do and it is definetly a pregnancy bump. i have had no problems with doppler, feeling movement or with scans and you will see movement from the outside. and baby is fine and healthy, he is a bit big but big babies run on mine and OHs sides so no shocker there lol :)
sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs_X

Clairey1983 said:


> So good to have found this forum! I am 15 weeks pregnant with our first baby and am currently a uk size 22/24. So far i have been really lucky, no morning sickness ect, only symptom was extreme tiredness! I was worried no one will be able to notice that I am pregnant but after seeing the photos of the bumps on here I am def feeling more confident now! Hopefully as I go along my normal tummy will fill out to a proper baby bump! Just a quick question but where did you get your maternity clothing from? Most places I have seen stop at a 20? Cheers Ladies
> :winkwink:

asda do a 22, and some mothercare ranges do too but that all im afraid :(.


----------



## Mamof1

BMI of 45 :). Ive had a healthy pregnancy, no high blood pressure no GDabsolutely fine. Im active and dont even feel over weight. Have put on 2lbs and Im 34 weeks :). Have a lovely round bumpy too!


----------



## JadeEmChar

^ Yay gotta love healthy "obese" pregnancies! Considering most are.

My BMI is 47 and ive been told im high risk because of this even thou i have had 2 very uneventful pregnancies and labours.


----------



## Mamof1

Everybody is a different shape and size. Im happy and comfortable with my size, but I totally understand some people are not. Happy & healthy pregnancys ladys :D


----------



## BBWttc29

Cahbi join I'm currently ttc I am 5`5 and weigh 324. The Dr has already told me I should be able to get pregnant when I'm ready I still have some fears on if that's possible. I'm currently 26 days late have some ympts but scared to test


----------



## Kristysbump

Fingers crossed for you testing. I'm very overweight 131 kilos and pregnant but I don't feel healthy and I do eat alot of crap I started my diet AMA healthy eating today so far so good


----------



## BBWttc29

Well I tested thus morning and go a BFN I'm starting to be scared because I've never been this late and there is nothing in my life that would cause me to be late


----------



## Klaire79

louisaL said:


> Sorry i know this is very personal and if you feel better please PM me. But i am obese and this is my first month of ttc and i am wondering if i will even look pregnant.
> 
> Obviously as an over weight person i have my 'bump' already lol but wondered if it would go into shape or just stay the same because there would be enough room for the baby ifswim?

Im very overweight and 28weeks pregnant with 1st baby...never thought I'd look pregnant, but I do lol.


----------



## Mamof1

My BMI was 45. I gave birth last Saturday, no complications no stitches. I was up and showered 10 minutes after I had her. & have lost over 2 stone!!!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## katealim

My bmi is 32 and we just found out on Valentines day that we are expecting baby #3!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, I'm 11 weeks post partum now after having my little girl, I was 5'11 and 301 when I conceived back in February 2011, I was 336 when I went into labour and at my 8 weeks post partum checkup I was down to 305, I'm now at 296 and I haven't ciscoly changed my eating habits...I believe breastfeeding and lack of time to eat properly have contributed to the weight Loss.

Anyway, basically, I was obese and pregnant and whilst it took me a year to conceive, I he a healthy complication free pregnancy, blood pressure was fine, no gestational diabetes, only thing that really got me down at the end was bad hips and sod, which literally went away the day I gave birth. I already want another baby, haha, but now I'm hoping to lose about 45-60lbs before I conceive again as I did feel incredibly unhealthy in my pregnancy and basically if you aren't happy with your level of fitness before you get pregnant, it won't improve during your pregnAncy...pregnancy is hard on the body!!! And if you struggle before, it gets much worse....

Having said all this, I'm have a beautifull and healthy baby and being fat and pregnant certainly didn't dissuade me from wanting another baby...


----------



## AFwife77

Hello! When I found out I was pregnant, I was at 234 pounds (5 foot 9 inches tall). I have had NO problems at all, including GD. I am at 261 pounds right now. My profile pic <---- was taken last week. I have a nice big baby belly :D


----------



## jools21

louisaL said:


> Sorry i know this is very personal and if you feel better please PM me. But i am obese and this is my first month of ttc and i am wondering if i will even look pregnant.
> 
> Obviously as an over weight person i have my 'bump' already lol but wondered if it would go into shape or just stay the same because there would be enough room for the baby ifswim?

I have a bmi in 40's, and I definitely have a bump and have done from about 16 weeks. It is a bit B shaped but I find the maternity bands have helped with the shape somewhat. Please, please don't do what I have done and let your weight and bump obsession ruin your pregnancy for you.

PM me if you want to ask anything else x


----------



## ash086

my bmi was 31 when I got pregnant. and I may have started to show a little late but you can def tell i am pregnant


----------



## jools21

BBWttc29 said:


> Cahbi join I'm currently ttc I am 5`5 and weigh 324. The Dr has already told me I should be able to get pregnant when I'm ready I still have some fears on if that's possible. I'm currently 26 days late have some ympts but scared to test

I weighed 250 and have had PCOS for years and was told I couldn't concieve, I was on the pill to control my periods and alas I got pregnant through all of those obstacles. We were in no way trying to get pregnant either (only been with OH for a few weeks when it happened!) Now we are over the moon

Nothing is impossible ladies, keep faith and keep trying


----------



## Elainey

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this thread with interest today and its so reassuring to find other people in the same boat as me :) 
I'm about 4-5 weeks pregnant and I'm 5ft4, and around 18stone 12. My BMI is around 45 I think so I'm classed as morbidly obese (I hate those words!!). I've been ttc for the past year and was overjoyed and a little scared when I took a test the other day to see I was pregnant. I'm not sure what made me take a test but something made me and it was positive :) 
I've not had any appointments with my midwife yet - I'll be ringing next week (our hospital has a self referal line so I don't even need to see a GP) but I'm sooooo nervous. I know there could be some complications as I'm bigger but I think what I'm most worried about is a)being judged when I get weighed and b) getting told off!! I know thats crazy and theres plenty of other larger ladies that have babies but I can't help feeling v.nervous about going. 
I'm aiming to be healthy and lose weight if I can over my pregnany - I'm already a stone down since xmas with slimming world so I know I can healthily continue this. 
Its just really nice to hear other ladies with similar weight worries as me! I haven't really told many people yet so I've not been able to talk to any of my friends about it, and all the ones that have had babies were all skinny minnies so I'm not sure they'd totally understand!


----------



## craftynick

Im soo happy to have found these pages & see I am not on my own.

I am 36 (so classed as old & problematic) and have a BMI now of 47 (although i think most of that is from my boobs these days :) 

After 4 years of trying i am now also 17 weeks pregnant. 3 weeks ago i was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, which isnt really a bad thing as it has much improved my eating habits. I have a large B shape bump that is rapidly changing into a D shape, and in this part of pregnancy i have never felt better. 

All the staff at the hospital have been excellent & i havent been made to feel bad for my weight yet. However yesterday i was told that i will have to have a meeting with the anthetist & have a baby echo to check its heart & that i am now a high risk pregnancy due to my GD & BMI. 

I am obviously slightly concerned but after reading all these reassuring stories on here i am determined to just relax & enjoy, thanks everyone


----------



## SaucySimon

This was an amazing Post, I am not yet pregnant but i am 500 Lbs (squinting just typing that). I'm married for a year and half and i'm beginning to get pressured from family and friends about having kids and being reminded that i'm not getting any younger. oh i'm 29. Truth is i'm scared! Very scared! I want to give my husband a baby but i don't know anymore. Weight loss is so hard....My Gyny was quite blunt about all the dangers that I am likely to face becoming pregnant. I'm quite scared for me and the potential baby. I would love to talk to you more about your experiences.


----------



## SaucySimon

surprisepreg said:


> Cravingababie said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo. Seee iv had the same problem, i am in my first trimester. i only found out last week that i was pregnant, and i am so scared that something is going to go wrong and i really dont want that happening. I would love to tlk to someone whos more like me to know a bit more about what the docs say ectect. xx Everyone i speak to are small tiny girls. :( x Hope to hear from you soon x:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hey! Congrats on being pregnant!!!! :happydance: The first trimester can be scary but im sure you will be ok! How far along are you? A large percentage of miscarriages happen before a woman even knows she is pregnant...so if you tested positive thats already a plus! Take it easy, get your rest, take prenatals (make sure your getting your folic acid!!! SOOO IMPORTANT!!!!) and just take care of yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> I was really nervous throughout my first trimester...but it went very smoothly. Every week you pass lowers your risk of miscarriage and by the time you reach 12/13 weeks the risk is very low. Just take it one day at a time and try not to worry (easy to say...but hard 2 do...I know :winkwink: )
> 
> As for doctors, my Ob/gyn is GREAT! Shes been my gyno for years so she knows me and she knows my body. She has never even mentioned my weight (I have...lol... she says Im young and healthy.. and doesnt appear worried) The first apt I had they did a transvaginal ultrasound to confirm pregnancy and make sure it was viable. At my second and third appt she tried to use the doppler but couldnt pick up the heartbeat through my fat so we did tranvaginal ultrasounds again to check the baby. Since then, she hasnt tried the doppler anymore.... she just has the us machine set up..I graduated to abdominal ultrasounds by my 4th appointment. **This doesnt mean you will have this prob...I really have a large amount of stomach fat in the way.
> 
> Whenever they do an abdominal ultrasound (or tried to use the doppler) I would hold up my belly so she could get the machines in closer to the baby. This may be helpful for you if you end up having trouble w/ an ultrasound or doppler. If your doctor doesnt suggest it, you may want to offer... It def can make a HUGE difference.
> 
> Now at my doctor, they send you to a different office for the comprehensive ultrasounds. I went at 13 weeks for a ultrascreen (checking for chromosonal disorders) and at 20 weeks (2nd trimester comprehensive us) and then 23 weeks for a follow up. The 13 week scan was pretty easy. The baby was still lower then and lifting up my belly gave the technichion a good look at him. The 20 week was tougher as my uterus/baby had grown up more in my abdomen so going under the belly didnt produce as clear a picture but going over the belly also wasnt great. They were able to see a bunch of what they wanted to see but it wasnt very clear. They had me come in at 23 weeks for a follow up. They were able to see what they couldnt see before...still not ultra clear... but the doctor overseeing the ultrasound seemed pretty comfortable with it. This doctor also used some different techniques that the doctor at 20 weeks didnt use..this made a big difference in getting a good picture of what she wanted to see.
> 
> The ultrasound doctor told me to make another appointment for 5-6 weeks from now. Shes assuming that my doctor will want me to come for more frequent ultrasounds as it is hard to measure the growth of my baby through measuring my uterus.
> 
> My doctor did have me take the gestational diabetes test early and now I have to take in again in a couple of weeks. It wouldnt surprise me if I have to take it a third time as well. My dad is diabetic which puts me at high risk for gestational and so does being obese...so its a double whammy! lol Hopefully the 2nd test will be ok. **cross fingers**
> 
> Right now, my OB/GYN is on maternity leave (ironic huh?) she will be back in sept. Until then I am seeing other doctors in the practice. I find it very nerve wracking to go to the other doctors... I went to one last week...she wasnt mean or anything but also wasnt very warm. Im trying another doctor (who my doctor highly recommended) for my August appointment.
> 
> There are rumors (through doctors and on the internet) that you may not feel your baby move or it may take longer if your heavier....well I can tell you that wasnt true in my case (and I am MUCH MUCH heavier then the average obese woman). I started feeling occasional movement around 18 weeks...there was a couple of times before then that I thought I felt him...but its hard to tell at first. Over weeks 19/20/21/22 I started feeling him more and more...now at week 23 I often feel him moving, mostly just little movements still...but sometimes ill feel a big kick and I even felt him have the hiccups already! Its awesome to feel him!! I love it... sometimes if I press gently on my belly he will squirm or kick me in protest...you cant feel it from the outside yet...but im SURE that I will get to the point as he gets bigger. Which is exciting!
> 
> I dont really look pregnant right now....just bigger...but im expecting I will eventually look more pregnant then fat..lol.
> 
> If you have any questions let me know!!! I remember how I felt in my 1st trimester and how I still feel sometimes....it is so much better to get the questions off your chest and get some support!! Also..when it comes to choosing your doctor..if you dont already have an ob/gyn you trust dont be afraid to try a few different ones until you find a supportive doctor who you like and trust. If any doctor is unkind to you then find another one! Also, although it hasnt happened to me, I have heard stories of doctors telling big women that they cant possibly carry a baby, they will complications, baby will die, they will have to have a c section, they will die, etc. Any doctor who says this is not a doctor you want. Its not true.....the majority of heavy women (even women around my weight) get through pregnancy and labor with little or no complications. Any doctor with preconceived notions of how your pregnancy is gonna go is NOT a doctor you want to use. Find another one and prove them wrong!! lol
> 
> Also, theres a really great plus size pregnancy website. This website isnt letting me post a link to the web site for you because im new....but if you google plus-size-pregnancy your should find it pretty easily. On that website in a link the the owners blog. She has a ton of great info there as well!!! I highly recommend checking out both of them!!
> 
> Now that ive written an ULTRA long answer...im gonna stop...lol I wish you the best of luck! Let me know how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


This was an amazing Post, I am not yet pregnant but i am 500 Lbs (squinting just typing that). I'm married for a year and half and i'm beginning to get pressured from family and friends about having kids and being reminded that i'm not getting any younger. oh i'm 29. Truth is i'm scared! Very scared! I want to give my husband a baby but i don't know anymore. Weight loss is so hard....My Gyny was quite blunt about all the dangers that I am likely to face becoming pregnant. I'm quite scared for me and the potential baby. I would love to talk to you more about your experiences.


----------



## nelliewhelan

Hi, I've been married for 4 years in June and have been trying to loose weight all that time, I've lost 46pounds but I'm still 260 pounds, my hubby and I agreed yesterday to start trying. Is this selfish? 

I desperately want a baby all my normal sized friends have kids or sre pregnant and its getting harder and harder to be happy for them! Every time I go to the GP he just keeps saying I need to be 160pounds or less I've tried so hard to loose the weight but nothing is happening I'm healthy and fit and active........and scared!


----------



## DawnAurora79

nelliewhelan said:


> Hi, I've been married for 4 years in June and have been trying to loose weight all that time, I've lost 46pounds but I'm still 260 pounds, my hubby and I agreed yesterday to start trying. Is this selfish?
> 
> I desperately want a baby all my normal sized friends have kids or sre pregnant and its getting harder and harder to be happy for them! Every time I go to the GP he just keeps saying I need to be 160pounds or less I've tried so hard to loose the weight but nothing is happening I'm healthy and fit and active........and scared!

Personally I don't think it's at all selfish. One of the reason's we are told to lose weight before getting pregnant is because it's harder to conceive. I thought it would take me about a year after coming of the pill as my bmi was 41, I'd been on the pill for many years, I'm 32 and I was quite a big drinker socially (they say alcohol reduces ability to conceive). 1 month off the pill and I was pregnant. 

Then they say being obese in pregnancy is bad because of high blood pressure, GD and other complications but to be honest they don't look at the individual. I have always been big but I've also always been healthier and fitter than a lot of my thinner friends. I've always eaten nutritious food (just too much of it) and kept very active. In fact during this pregnancy, I have had no complications and haven't even felt that uncomfortable until now (am 2 weeks til dd) and I think that's because I'm quite used to carrying extra weight. Quite a few people I know who are thin and pregnant have been in and out of hospital with complications and find getting around harder cos they aren't used to the extra weight. 

At the end of the day, I hate the fact that we are treated like idiots and irresponsible for being obese and pregnant and I think if you generally feel fit and healthy there is absolutely nothing that should stop you ttc. Good luck!!


----------



## mlyn26

I am obese. My bmi is 41. I think most days i just look fat but some days more recently i am looking fat and pregnant. Nobody i haven't told has commented on my pregnancy which i conclude as me just looking fat still! X


----------



## seventeenyear

:thumbup:Hi girls I am 12 weeks and just had ultrasound number two. I have P.C.O.S and am Obese. Hubby and I had our daughter when i was 17, he was 18 and 17 years later after a health kick, joining a gym and green juicing I fell pregnant at 34 years old in Feb around our 15th year Anniversary. I am extremely tired and now I am in the 2nd trimester I want t get my butt back to swimming and treadmill action at least. I have always been a bigger person and was a size 18 with my first pregnancy but i am currently a 22/24 depending on the make of clothes. I want to say a big THANK YOU to you woman for being honest and posting this thread. Not only does it give us someone to chat to and understand each other it also shows the ladies out there wit P.C.O.S and weight issues that they can fall pregnant.
I was always told hubby and I would need I.V.F to have another child... and yes the Doctors don't know everything...
I look forward to hearing how your all going and I wish you all the very best. Hugs from Me & The jelly bean ( who I think is a blue one)


----------



## jenfirstbaby

I have a question.... If your BMI is really high are you still able to give birth in a normal hospital environment? Mine was over 30 at my booking in appt and now it has gone up with putting on the pregnancy weight :blush:

My mw hasn't even mentioned my weight being an issue but looking at some of the comments, it seems some of you have? I had the GTT at 27 weeks which was fine, and haven't had any problems in pregnancy.... haven't had anything mentioned about not being able to get an epi for the pain etc?x


----------



## seventeenyear

seventeenyear said:


> :thumbup:Hi girls I am 12 weeks and just had ultrasound number two. I have P.C.O.S and am Obese. Hubby and I had our daughter when i was 17, he was 18 and 17 years later after a health kick, joining a gym and green juicing I fell pregnant at 34 years old in Feb around our 15th year Anniversary. I am extremely tired and now I am in the 2nd trimester I want t get my butt back to swimming and treadmill action at least. I have always been a bigger person and was a size 18 with my first pregnancy but i am currently a 22/24 depending on the make of clothes. I want to say a big THANK YOU to you woman for being honest and posting this thread. Not only does it give us someone to chat to and understand each other it also shows the ladies out there wit P.C.O.S and weight issues that they can fall pregnant.
> I was always told hubby and I would need I.V.F to have another child... and yes the Doctors don't know everything...
> I look forward to hearing how your all going and I wish you all the very best. Hugs from Me & The jelly bean ( who I think is a blue one)

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/fsQ0p10.png


----------



## seventeenyear

1xmom2b said:


> Numbers are hard but I'm going to share mine. I was actually on my way to gastric bypass. Im 5'4" and was 340 lbs. I had to diet for 6 months per insurance to have them cover the surgery and lo and behold right after the 5th month, I came out pregnant. I think at that time I was 332ish, of course not successful which is why I was going for the bypass.
> 
> During my 1st trimester, I actually lost about 20 lbs. I don't know if I was eating better because of the baby or just nauseous and not wanting to eat at all. I'm in my third trimester now and I'm back to where I started so technically I haven't gained any weight. The doctors recommend only gaining 15 lbs when you are overweight or obese.
> 
> I am showing a bit. People tend to notice that I'm pregnant. I don't know if they think I'm 8 months along or just a little but some people don't show at all. You will show more with your 2nd child also. I am still in my regular clothes. I didnt buy maternity cause it didnt seem worth it. I did get (I can't believe I'm sharing this) underwear that was 1 & 2 sizes bigger and jeans 1 & 2 sizes bigger. I bought a few shirts at the Avenue that look like maternity and I'm not sure that I will wear them after 'cause it will make me look pregnant when I'm not lol.
> 
> It is hard to deal with pregnancy when you are obese, especially as large as I am. You want to have a cute round pregnancy belly and that's just not going to happen. You don't get to have the cute clothes but rest assured that your baby will be just as healthy and that's really what matters.

Just wanted to say Thank you For sharing your story xx


----------



## seventeenyear

Kim_I said:


> Here I am!!!!!! Huge I know!...but I only gained 3 lbs...its all belly!..or thats what i like to tell myself! I actually had no trouble TTC..it wasnt planned but welcomed all the same! Im 28 weeks on this pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 62628

Your a glowing Beautiful woman.. congrats on the pregnancy xx


----------



## seventeenyear

surprisepreg said:


> Cravingababie said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo. Seee iv had the same problem, i am in my first trimester. i only found out last week that i was pregnant, and i am so scared that something is going to go wrong and i really dont want that happening. I would love to tlk to someone whos more like me to know a bit more about what the docs say ectect. xx Everyone i speak to are small tiny girls. :( x Hope to hear from you soon x:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hey! Congrats on being pregnant!!!! :happydance: The first trimester can be scary but im sure you will be ok! How far along are you? A large percentage of miscarriages happen before a woman even knows she is pregnant...so if you tested positive thats already a plus! Take it easy, get your rest, take prenatals (make sure your getting your folic acid!!! SOOO IMPORTANT!!!!) and just take care of yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> I was really nervous throughout my first trimester...but it went very smoothly. Every week you pass lowers your risk of miscarriage and by the time you reach 12/13 weeks the risk is very low. Just take it one day at a time and try not to worry (easy to say...but hard 2 do...I know :winkwink: )
> 
> As for doctors, my Ob/gyn is GREAT! Shes been my gyno for years so she knows me and she knows my body. She has never even mentioned my weight (I have...lol... she says Im young and healthy.. and doesnt appear worried) The first apt I had they did a transvaginal ultrasound to confirm pregnancy and make sure it was viable. At my second and third appt she tried to use the doppler but couldnt pick up the heartbeat through my fat so we did tranvaginal ultrasounds again to check the baby. Since then, she hasnt tried the doppler anymore.... she just has the us machine set up..I graduated to abdominal ultrasounds by my 4th appointment. **This doesnt mean you will have this prob...I really have a large amount of stomach fat in the way.
> 
> Whenever they do an abdominal ultrasound (or tried to use the doppler) I would hold up my belly so she could get the machines in closer to the baby. This may be helpful for you if you end up having trouble w/ an ultrasound or doppler. If your doctor doesnt suggest it, you may want to offer... It def can make a HUGE difference.
> 
> Now at my doctor, they send you to a different office for the comprehensive ultrasounds. I went at 13 weeks for a ultrascreen (checking for chromosonal disorders) and at 20 weeks (2nd trimester comprehensive us) and then 23 weeks for a follow up. The 13 week scan was pretty easy. The baby was still lower then and lifting up my belly gave the technichion a good look at him. The 20 week was tougher as my uterus/baby had grown up more in my abdomen so going under the belly didnt produce as clear a picture but going over the belly also wasnt great. They were able to see a bunch of what they wanted to see but it wasnt very clear. They had me come in at 23 weeks for a follow up. They were able to see what they couldnt see before...still not ultra clear... but the doctor overseeing the ultrasound seemed pretty comfortable with it. This doctor also used some different techniques that the doctor at 20 weeks didnt use..this made a big difference in getting a good picture of what she wanted to see.
> 
> The ultrasound doctor told me to make another appointment for 5-6 weeks from now. Shes assuming that my doctor will want me to come for more frequent ultrasounds as it is hard to measure the growth of my baby through measuring my uterus.
> 
> My doctor did have me take the gestational diabetes test early and now I have to take in again in a couple of weeks. It wouldnt surprise me if I have to take it a third time as well. My dad is diabetic which puts me at high risk for gestational and so does being obese...so its a double whammy! lol Hopefully the 2nd test will be ok. **cross fingers**
> 
> Right now, my OB/GYN is on maternity leave (ironic huh?) she will be back in sept. Until then I am seeing other doctors in the practice. I find it very nerve wracking to go to the other doctors... I went to one last week...she wasnt mean or anything but also wasnt very warm. Im trying another doctor (who my doctor highly recommended) for my August appointment.
> 
> There are rumors (through doctors and on the internet) that you may not feel your baby move or it may take longer if your heavier....well I can tell you that wasnt true in my case (and I am MUCH MUCH heavier then the average obese woman). I started feeling occasional movement around 18 weeks...there was a couple of times before then that I thought I felt him...but its hard to tell at first. Over weeks 19/20/21/22 I started feeling him more and more...now at week 23 I often feel him moving, mostly just little movements still...but sometimes ill feel a big kick and I even felt him have the hiccups already! Its awesome to feel him!! I love it... sometimes if I press gently on my belly he will squirm or kick me in protest...you cant feel it from the outside yet...but im SURE that I will get to the point as he gets bigger. Which is exciting!
> 
> I dont really look pregnant right now....just bigger...but im expecting I will eventually look more pregnant then fat..lol.
> 
> If you have any questions let me know!!! I remember how I felt in my 1st trimester and how I still feel sometimes....it is so much better to get the questions off your chest and get some support!! Also..when it comes to choosing your doctor..if you dont already have an ob/gyn you trust dont be afraid to try a few different ones until you find a supportive doctor who you like and trust. If any doctor is unkind to you then find another one! Also, although it hasnt happened to me, I have heard stories of doctors telling big women that they cant possibly carry a baby, they will complications, baby will die, they will have to have a c section, they will die, etc. Any doctor who says this is not a doctor you want. Its not true.....the majority of heavy women (even women around my weight) get through pregnancy and labor with little or no complications. Any doctor with preconceived notions of how your pregnancy is gonna go is NOT a doctor you want to use. Find another one and prove them wrong!! lol
> 
> Also, theres a really great plus size pregnancy website. This website isnt letting me post a link to the web site for you because im new....but if you google plus-size-pregnancy your should find it pretty easily. On that website in a link the the owners blog. She has a ton of great info there as well!!! I highly recommend checking out both of them!!
> 
> Now that ive written an ULTRA long answer...im gonna stop...lol I wish you the best of luck! Let me know how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...



Suprisepreg Thank you! I am a larger big girl myself and I am 12+ weeks right now.. I can't tell you what a relief it is to have you here and sharing your wisdom. Thank you! you have really made me relax a bit more about things xxx :thumbup:


----------



## seventeenyear

minties said:


> I can't remeber if I've posted in here or not...
> 
> I'm obese and pregnant. Yep, it takes a while before you look pregnant, but it does happen! Also because of my weight and lack of periods (possibly due to PCOS though I don't have all that many symptoms) OH and I didn't worry about protection for many many years. In 8 years I had one miscarriage when I didn't even know I was pregnant till it happened, then this current pregnancy.
> 
> I am 4'10" and a UK size 22. He's my bump at 37 weeks, I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow.

Congrats you look Perfect! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

jenfirstbaby said:


> I have a question.... If your BMI is really high are you still able to give birth in a normal hospital environment? Mine was over 30 at my booking in appt and now it has gone up with putting on the pregnancy weight :blush:
> 
> My mw hasn't even mentioned my weight being an issue but looking at some of the comments, it seems some of you have? I had the GTT at 27 weeks which was fine, and haven't had any problems in pregnancy.... haven't had anything mentioned about not being able to get an epi for the pain etc?x

My BMi was 39 by the time I was ready to give birth and I had no problems what so ever, I had an epi too and again, it went perfectly...

None of the midwives or hospital staff made an issue of my weight, my birth experience was no different than anyone else's, I have total confidence you will be fine. Even if there were complications and you needed a c section, you would be completely fine, they would give you a spinal like with everyone else! 

Good luck and enjoy the birth


----------



## jo1983

Hi ladies, huge congrats to you all, I'm 27 years old an I.weigh 18.5 stones, my fs told me I wasn't ovulating regular an my right tube is blocked, going back in May to see what us what, my other half has a low sperm count, he is 46, we been trying for 7 years now an I'm so depressed :-( I'm just hoping an praying this is ny month I really am
So pleased for all of you for being pregnant am happy !!! Take care x x x x x


----------



## Rosered52

SaucySimon said:


> This was an amazing Post, I am not yet pregnant but i am 500 Lbs (squinting just typing that). I'm married for a year and half and i'm beginning to get pressured from family and friends about having kids and being reminded that i'm not getting any younger. oh i'm 29. Truth is i'm scared! Very scared! I want to give my husband a baby but i don't know anymore. Weight loss is so hard....My Gyny was quite blunt about all the dangers that I am likely to face becoming pregnant. I'm quite scared for me and the potential baby. I would love to talk to you more about your experiences.

Wishing you lots of luck! I am 360 lbs (sigh), diabetic, 32, and we got pregnant straight away once my blood sugar was under good control. There are some good things about being this big and pregnant--I'm not obsessing about getting stretch marks or losing my figure, that ship has sailed! ;). Finding nice clothes is a little tough, but it often is when you're this big. I'm starting to show now, although no strangers have ventured a word yet. People are quite cautious when you're a big girl, which is just fine with me. I tell people every chance I get! Hope you get your BFP soon. :)


----------



## ravi

Normal way obesity is not good as we know. Obesity can lead lots of trouble in a future. but if women are facing obesity during pregnancy then it is more typical and dangerous for women. 

you have face lots of complication during and after pregnancy. 

but if you are obese no worry about it you just need better medical observation. 

Best of Luck


----------



## BabyJewel

I am also Obese and worried i am 5 Weeks and a few days .... we just found out a few days ago that we are pregnant not planned it just happened and we are soo happy..... but that element of being overweight and pregnant is worrying me ....


----------



## kitcat

BabyJewel said:


> I am also Obese and worried i am 5 Weeks and a few days .... we just found out a few days ago that we are pregnant not planned it just happened and we are soo happy..... but that element of being overweight and pregnant is worrying me ....

Babyjewel - just concentrate on looking after yourself and eating well and everything will be fine. I am obese witha high BMI and I am being monitored accordingly and so far (touch wood) I feel good and have had no problems. We have extra precautions for the birth, such as - I wont be in the midwife led unit, I will be in the hospital, I have seen the anaesthastist for a review incase I want an epidural.

Women have been doing this for ever - please dont be worried xx


----------



## BabyJewel

good luck with the delivery


----------



## Kage76

hey im obese and I had a relatively easy pregnancy and birth. I did get GD but nothing that eating really well and walking around the block didn't help. I did get a bump- but i hid it- didn't really like the shape of it- My birth was pretty uncomplicated- i gave birth vaginally a month early- one really really good resource that helped me was https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/ it actually gave me to confidence to TTC and made me realise just because i was big did not mean i did not have the right to have a child. If you have any questions or need support please feel free to ask or PM me.


----------



## juniper8209

Hi all! I'm also "obese" and pregnant. I'm 35 weeks along. I've actually LOST weight my entire pregnancy up until about two weeks ago. I had HORRIBLE morning sickness and lost almost 30 pounds in my first trimester. Then, I was really active during my second trimester helping out with a home improvement. I was diagnosed with GD...nothing too bad...just had to modify what I eat. Out with the junk and eat much more fruits and veggies...no more processed junk. The past three or four weeks though, I've felt myself slow down A LOT! I get tired sooooo easily. 

So, so far, I literally haven't gained a single pound, which my doctor and myself are so happy about! :happydance: Other than the GD, I haven't had any other problems. My bloodpressure has been perfect...even on the low side...now I'm just so ready for this little one to be born!

I do have quite a round bump that doesn't look like a fat bump. About the only thing for me that's gotten on my nerves is that I look farther along than I am or that I'm carrying multiples. About three months ago, this older lady (skinny as a rail, btw) asked when I was due. I told her June and she couldn't believe it...said the doctor must be wrong because there's no way I'd go that long. Gee thanks for making me feel bigger than I already am!!! And an old coworker, though he means well, is gonna get smacked the next time he suggests that I'm carrying three or four, or that I've been eating to many "groceries"! :trouble:


----------



## BabyJewel

ohh i am slightly relieved about my situation ... thank u all... and good luck with the deliveries :thumbup:


----------



## LankyDoodle

I was obese when I got pregnant with my first daughter who is now 2, and we are now actively trying for number 2 (about to start after a long break) and I am the same weight as I was when I fell pregnant with her!

I had no problems at all during pregnancy. I did have a long labour as my waters broke before contractions started, but I had no issues and pushed her out in 10 mins with not even a single graze. I breastfed for 16 months. She is now a happy, healthy, SKINNY, 25 month old!


----------



## meltanton

i am obese, was 101kg at booking in appointment with a bmi of 39.1. At my 22week scan i weighed in at 109kg. I have had no problems throughout my pregnancy, passed my diabetes test and have had no high blood pressure. The only problem i have is i suffer badly from symphysis pubis dysfunction but that can affect any sized woman. 

My only problem is with my weight and my traumatic birth with my dd 6 years ago they say i am consultant led but i hated my aftercare experience on the ward so was hoping for a birthing centre birth. I have an appointment with head midwife to see if i can if for example the rest of my pregnancy goes well and i labour myself. Has anyone else not fit the criteria for a birthing centre/midwife led birth but still had one?

Also i carry alot of my weight on my thighs bum and tum so didnt really start to look pregnant untill around 23weeks, even now i have abit of a B bump but it is starting to smooth out so hoping over the next 10weeks i will end up looking undoubtably pregnant x


----------



## leahjones

hiya

i was 15 stone before i feel pregnant and carried my weight on my hips and tummy i had a massive belly 
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( - now look at my bump!! believe me you will see a bump no matter how big you are mine just came at a later stage hunni xx
 



Attached Files:







458014_10150828335303246_525043245_10009518_82445469_o.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 26









459548_10150828328498246_525043245_10009499_1197758690_o.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## smurff

Me to and ive got a high bmi, im 40 weeks pregnant and apart from 1 midwife all the others have been great, ive passed the diabeties tests and had my appointments with the OB and anithistist, the only problem they could see to do with my weight was that i was more at risk of c section or forceps delivery but like i said to my husband i could be the perfect weight with the perfect bmi and still have that problem, I did have to go through the first 7 months of pregnancy without a bump as my layer of fat covered it but i suddenly popped out at 7 months, although i still brought a tshit saying i love my bump just incase someone thought i had just put on tons of weight,


----------



## Elanesse

I have a really high BMI and I deffo have a bump! This is me at 33 weeks. I think it depends what you wear - the dress I wore for this pic really shows off that it is a bump, where as my more floaty (cover up my big belly) tops probably made it look like I just had a big belly. Be brave and get your tighter clothes on when you get your bump! x
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-06 21.34.17 - 33 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Leids

I know the post is quite old but I figured I'd share some pictures. I'm 40 weeks pregnant, gained about 30lbs, pre-preg was 200 with a 31.5 BMI, I'm 5'8. I'm much larger now, but figured I'd post some of the earlier pictures.

Started showing in the 20 week range. Around 18 weeks I started getting asked if I was pregnant even! 

:flower:

First picture without text on it was 27 weeks. I didn't take too many photo's prior to that.
 



Attached Files:







27weeks_preg.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









bump_31weeks.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8









bump_34weeks.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ChimChims

SaucySimon said:


> This was an amazing Post, I am not yet pregnant but i am 500 Lbs (squinting just typing that). I'm married for a year and half and i'm beginning to get pressured from family and friends about having kids and being reminded that i'm not getting any younger. oh i'm 29. Truth is i'm scared! Very scared! I want to give my husband a baby but i don't know anymore. Weight loss is so hard....My Gyny was quite blunt about all the dangers that I am likely to face becoming pregnant. I'm quite scared for me and the potential baby. I would love to talk to you more about your experiences.

Saucy, hi! :) I was 479 when I got pregnant with this baby (child #2 - seven years after #1 - mild secondary infertility) and thought everyone would hate me and be mean to me and treat me like I do not deserve this miracle. 

Thankfully, my experience has been to the opposite! Plus I've been able to finally concentrate on taking care of my body (money was nothing so all went to caring for DD but with baby on board I HAVE to get care). So far I have dropped down to 426, and am feeling happy and healthy. 

I hate, hate, hated that it is splattered all over that women our size can't and shouldn't get pregnant but the fact is that if it happens and whether you have complications or not, it is special to YOU and your hubs. A fat momma doesn't mean a bad momma. 

Do what you can to get your body healthy, and let nature take its course. If people are negative and hateful, reflect back to them what they lack - dignity and respect, love and compassion. It is worth it, and in the end the love and support you get from family are worth a million times more than the disdain of some assuming stranger. :hugs:


----------



## BabyJewel

i guess it all depend s from person to person ... i went to a gyne once and she refused to see me coz I was 130 kg!!! didn't even entertain me .... i became 150 kg went to another dr. he said i was fine it would be better to loose some weight and if we don't get pregnant in a year then to come back to him... i decided to go on a diet  became 121.8 until and i was still on a diet when i found out i was pregnant .... of-course now i am not but am eating healthy or trying to.... i do believe that my small weight loss helped ... i am still obese but wat to do ... i have a fried who was also obese and she got pregnant without a problem ....


----------



## LankyDoodle

I got pregnant first month trying with my first baby. I had just lost a stone. 

I have never smoked, never been a big drinker, eat generally healthy (not someone who eats fast food regularly - I gained a lot of weight when I was ill for a long period, and losing it is difficult when you like your food!!!). I walk everywhere, I swim a lot. I was 26 when I conceived her, I'm 28 now. I'm taking p/n vitamins and trying to drink loads of water. I don't do caffeine drinks. So I am giving myself the best chance and have also recently been dieting.

I think as long as you're doing everything in your power to give yourself the best chance, including loads of sex, then you stand as much chance as most other people. It helps that my husband is very healthy... well he was until he was diagnosed with a chronic condition, but still he's quite healthy.


----------



## kristinmommy

Hi! I am new to this site and hoping that I can make friends and find support with other obese pregnant moms. I am 21 weeks pregnant. I am very obese, I fall into the "morbidly obese" category. This is so embarrassing to admit and makes me want to cry but I am 5'5 and currently weigh 316 lbs and honestly I don't know what my pre-pregnancy weight was because I avoid the scale. I am 38 years old and this is my 3rd baby. I have had 2 C-sections with my other children, one was an emergency and the other was scheduled. I went to my regular ob/gyn appt today and actually lost 1/2 lb this past month and my blood pressure was low but normal low (my dr said that could be because of hormones and it may not stay this low for the remainder of my pregnancy) I am super depressed right now because my doctor said I am not a high risk pregnancy but I am a high risk delivery due to my age, my prior C-sections but I think more than anything it is my weight. My BMI is 50 :( So embarrassed to admit that. I am sooooooooo worried. I have been crying all day (these pregnancy hormones definitely don't help) I would really like to find more women like me who have a similar situation or who may have been in my situation and can reassure me that everything will be okay. Honestly, I am worried that I might die or my baby might die during my C-section or we will suffer serious complications. I hope there is someone out there who can relate to me. I would love to make new friends and we can help and support each other. Hugs.


----------



## kristinmommy

Hi! I just saw your post. I am new to this site and I am looking to connect with other obese pregnant moms. I am 21 weeks pregnant. I wasn't extremely worried or concerned about my weight, I currently weigh 316 with a BMI of 50 until today, my ob/gyn informed me at my appt today that I am a high risk delivery. I am very depressed and have been crying all day (these darn pregnancy hormones aren't helping either) The good news is that besides my weight both the baby and me are healthy. I don't know how to private message people on here but I would love to be friends or pregnancy buddies. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks :)


----------



## Kage76

kristinmommy said:


> Hi! I am new to this site and hoping that I can make friends and find support with other obese pregnant moms. I am 21 weeks pregnant. I am very obese, I fall into the "morbidly obese" category. This is so embarrassing to admit and makes me want to cry but I am 5'5 and currently weigh 316 lbs and honestly I don't know what my pre-pregnancy weight was because I avoid the scale. I am 38 years old and this is my 3rd baby. I have had 2 C-sections with my other children, one was an emergency and the other was scheduled. I went to my regular ob/gyn appt today and actually lost 1/2 lb this past month and my blood pressure was low but normal low (my dr said that could be because of hormones and it may not stay this low for the remainder of my pregnancy) I am super depressed right now because my doctor said I am not a high risk pregnancy but I am a high risk delivery due to my age, my prior C-sections but I think more than anything it is my weight. My BMI is 50 :( So embarrassed to admit that. I am sooooooooo worried. I have been crying all day (these pregnancy hormones definitely don't help) I would really like to find more women like me who have a similar situation or who may have been in my situation and can reassure me that everything will be okay. Honestly, I am worried that I might die or my baby might die during my C-section or we will suffer serious complications. I hope there is someone out there who can relate to me. I would love to make new friends and we can help and support each other. Hugs.


Hey love- im the same BMI- and my pregnancy and birth went really really well. I was considered high risk and had to go to the high risk hospital- but im so glad i did- they treated me so well and never once made me feel like I was going to die or that my pregnancy and birth was ever anything unusual. Just because you are big doesn't mean that you have done anything wrong or that something will automatically go wrong. Demand that they treat you the same and if they want to go down a path you dont want to get them to explain why and make sure you are involved in the decision making. You and the baby will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## kristinmommy

Kage76 said:


> Hey love- im the same BMI- and my pregnancy and birth went really really well. I was considered high risk and had to go to the high risk hospital- but im so glad i did- they treated me so well and never once made me feel like I was going to die or that my pregnancy and birth was ever anything unusual. Just because you are big doesn't mean that you have done anything wrong or that something will automatically go wrong. Demand that they treat you the same and if they want to go down a path you dont want to get them to explain why and make sure you are involved in the decision making. You and the baby will be fine. :hugs:

Thanks for your reply. This makes me feel so much better. This is my 3rd baby but the first time that I have been in this situation. My ob/gyn told me yesterday that I will not be able to deliver at the hospital where I planned to deliver and where my other 2 children were born. He is referring me to a bigger hospital who are much better equipped to deal with high risk deliveries. He said I will transfer over at 30 weeks and I will see new doctors from 30 weeks until my scheduled C-section at 39 weeks. I don't like it one bit that I have to go to new doctors when I have been at my current ob/gyn practice for over 15 years and then to deliver in a different hospital. I feel like I am starting over and I feel comfortable and trust the doctors/hospital where I delivered the past two times but he told me that I will be in much better hands at the other hospital. I guess if I wasn't pregnant I could deal with this better but these pregnancy hormones just have me totally emotional. I am due on September 26 but I will have the baby a week before. Only 4 more months but I think this will be the longest 4 months of my life. What do they do different during a high risk delivery C-section? It sounded like to me that my doctor was saying that they will have 2 to 3 surgeons instead of just one. I want to be informed about everything but sometimes I think ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Laraa

kristinmommy said:


> Kage76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey love- im the same BMI- and my pregnancy and birth went really really well. I was considered high risk and had to go to the high risk hospital- but im so glad i did- they treated me so well and never once made me feel like I was going to die or that my pregnancy and birth was ever anything unusual. Just because you are big doesn't mean that you have done anything wrong or that something will automatically go wrong. Demand that they treat you the same and if they want to go down a path you dont want to get them to explain why and make sure you are involved in the decision making. You and the baby will be fine. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This makes me feel so much better. This is my 3rd baby but the first time that I have been in this situation. My ob/gyn told me yesterday that I will not be able to deliver at the hospital where I planned to deliver and where my other 2 children were born. He is referring me to a bigger hospital who are much better equipped to deal with high risk deliveries. He said I will transfer over at 30 weeks and I will see new doctors from 30 weeks until my scheduled C-section at 39 weeks. I don't like it one bit that I have to go to new doctors when I have been at my current ob/gyn practice for over 15 years and then to deliver in a different hospital. I feel like I am starting over and I feel comfortable and trust the doctors/hospital where I delivered the past two times but he told me that I will be in much better hands at the other hospital. I guess if I wasn't pregnant I could deal with this better but these pregnancy hormones just have me totally emotional. I am due on September 26 but I will have the baby a week before. Only 4 more months but I think this will be the longest 4 months of my life. What do they do different during a high risk delivery C-section? It sounded like to me that my doctor was saying that they will have 2 to 3 surgeons instead of just one. I want to be informed about everything but sometimes I think ignorance is bliss.Click to expand...


hello hun, i wanted to share my experience also with you. This is my 2nd pregnancy, my daughter is 2.5 yrs old. My bmi with my daughter was 38 and it wasnt an issue to docs and midwifes, anyway my birth ended up in an emergency section, which went well and i recovered pretty quick.
This time with my 2nd my bmi is 41 and my weight and bmi are a huge issue to docs and midwifes all over my notes HIGH BMI HIGH BMI is written which makes me feel pretty shit really. I like you have gotten down about this also and it has made me have the same thoughts as you that i would probably end up dieing during my planned section which is due in 12 days. Havnt really discussed with anyone how i feel but with only 12 days to go im just trying to feel as positive as i can. But i understand where you are coming from completely. dont mind chatting if youd like to. xx


----------



## Kage76

kristinmommy said:


> Kage76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey love- im the same BMI- and my pregnancy and birth went really really well. I was considered high risk and had to go to the high risk hospital- but im so glad i did- they treated me so well and never once made me feel like I was going to die or that my pregnancy and birth was ever anything unusual. Just because you are big doesn't mean that you have done anything wrong or that something will automatically go wrong. Demand that they treat you the same and if they want to go down a path you dont want to get them to explain why and make sure you are involved in the decision making. You and the baby will be fine. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This makes me feel so much better. This is my 3rd baby but the first time that I have been in this situation. My ob/gyn told me yesterday that I will not be able to deliver at the hospital where I planned to deliver and where my other 2 children were born. He is referring me to a bigger hospital who are much better equipped to deal with high risk deliveries. He said I will transfer over at 30 weeks and I will see new doctors from 30 weeks until my scheduled C-section at 39 weeks. I don't like it one bit that I have to go to new doctors when I have been at my current ob/gyn practice for over 15 years and then to deliver in a different hospital. I feel like I am starting over and I feel comfortable and trust the doctors/hospital where I delivered the past two times but he told me that I will be in much better hands at the other hospital. I guess if I wasn't pregnant I could deal with this better but these pregnancy hormones just have me totally emotional. I am due on September 26 but I will have the baby a week before. Only 4 more months but I think this will be the longest 4 months of my life. What do they do different during a high risk delivery C-section? It sounded like to me that my doctor was saying that they will have 2 to 3 surgeons instead of just one. I want to be informed about everything but sometimes I think ignorance is bliss.Click to expand...

I don't think anything is done any differently- what the difference is - is that you usually are at the hospital where they would transfer you if things went wrong- its more a case of having you where the best resources are rather than actually needing to use those resources. 

I found that because these doctors were used to higher risk pregnancys and births that it was better- they knew what to expect, they didn't judge, were very accepting, because that's their field of expertise. I'm betting that you are not going to notice a huge amount of difference between now and your previous sections. 

I can honestly say that i felt that I was treated no differently than i would have been if i was of a normal size. I never felt like that I was a ticking time bomb or that they needed to "save" me. 

The only thing that was different to an average ladies birth is that I couldn't use the pool (actually i never asked about it - so i may well have been able to use it) i needed to be monitored constantly- but i had PROM and i was being induced- both which require monitoring even if i was an average size.

As i said - i believe they move you to the bigger hospitals so that they have the right people there *if* you need them. You are not the biggest person to have given birth- and they have probably seen women with higher risk pregnancys and births walk through their doors. When i went to my prenatal check ups there I was pleasantly surprised that there were other women my size (and larger) having babies- chin up and try not to stress- you have had no complications before - there is no reason to expect that this time will be any different.


----------



## Kage76

Laraa said:


> kristinmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kage76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey love- im the same BMI- and my pregnancy and birth went really really well. I was considered high risk and had to go to the high risk hospital- but im so glad i did- they treated me so well and never once made me feel like I was going to die or that my pregnancy and birth was ever anything unusual. Just because you are big doesn't mean that you have done anything wrong or that something will automatically go wrong. Demand that they treat you the same and if they want to go down a path you dont want to get them to explain why and make sure you are involved in the decision making. You and the baby will be fine. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This makes me feel so much better. This is my 3rd baby but the first time that I have been in this situation. My ob/gyn told me yesterday that I will not be able to deliver at the hospital where I planned to deliver and where my other 2 children were born. He is referring me to a bigger hospital who are much better equipped to deal with high risk deliveries. He said I will transfer over at 30 weeks and I will see new doctors from 30 weeks until my scheduled C-section at 39 weeks. I don't like it one bit that I have to go to new doctors when I have been at my current ob/gyn practice for over 15 years and then to deliver in a different hospital. I feel like I am starting over and I feel comfortable and trust the doctors/hospital where I delivered the past two times but he told me that I will be in much better hands at the other hospital. I guess if I wasn't pregnant I could deal with this better but these pregnancy hormones just have me totally emotional. I am due on September 26 but I will have the baby a week before. Only 4 more months but I think this will be the longest 4 months of my life. What do they do different during a high risk delivery C-section? It sounded like to me that my doctor was saying that they will have 2 to 3 surgeons instead of just one. I want to be informed about everything but sometimes I think ignorance is bliss.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hello hun, i wanted to share my experience also with you. This is my 2nd pregnancy, my daughter is 2.5 yrs old. My bmi with my daughter was 38 and it wasnt an issue to docs and midwifes, anyway my birth ended up in an emergency section, which went well and i recovered pretty quick.
> This time with my 2nd my bmi is 41 and my weight and bmi are a huge issue to docs and midwifes all over my notes HIGH BMI HIGH BMI is written which makes me feel pretty shit really. I like you have gotten down about this also and it has made me have the same thoughts as you that i would probably end up dieing during my planned section which is due in 12 days. Havnt really discussed with anyone how i feel but with only 12 days to go im just trying to feel as positive as i can. But i understand where you are coming from completely. dont mind chatting if youd like to. xxClick to expand...

Try not to get too bummed about the notes- I had an anterior placenta and all over my notes was all about my placenta and my bmi- Now i had to take a step back - think logically- why was I getting so upset about my BMI notes and not my placenta notes? To the doctor they were the same weighting of risk- they were not judging me- they were stating a fact- I was fat- i knew this already- it wasn't a judgement - just a medical observation.


----------



## dalewonju

I'm obese and trying. Any of you ladies get pregnant using Clomid? I'm on my way to the second round.


----------



## redlaughinmum

hey, i weighed 22stone when i fell pregnant. I am now 19weeks pregnant and having my first consultation on wednesday. this is my second pregnancy and the first went fine, i even had no pain relief during the birth so im hoping i can do that this time round....i have been told by one of my midwives that just because im big doesnt mean i will have problems as i have a normal blood pressure and always have, i didnt get gestational diabetes either. she said apart from my bmi...i was fine. its weird the way they work things out.... anyway congrats to all who are pregnant and good luck to any trying....:flower:


----------



## thenewme

Hey, im new here
I am 35 years old, 5ft 3in and 19 an half stone, i am also trying to get pregnant have been for 8 months, is there any advice you ladies can give me to get there please, i sooooo want a 3rd baby, i also have cysts on both my ovaries, please help me :) x


----------



## mrs_cookie

:happydance: hello. i am new here to bnb. my hubby and i had been ttc for over 5 years and about a month ago it happened! i am 5'6 330 lbs, my hubby is 5'7 153 lbs (he loves bbw) ok so i am now 9 weeks. did i mention that we conceived naturally??? we have never taken any drugs or meds or any treatment for infertility what so ever. i am so excited and pray that everything goes well with me and my baby during and after this pregnancy. for me i know that God waited until he saw fit for us to conceive & with faith and prayer we are well on our way to becoming parents. i know how tough it is to really want to get pregnant and cant. i pray that all of the women that post that they are ttc becomes pregnant and blessings to all!:kiss::thumbup:


----------



## ChimChims

mrs_cookie said:


> :happydance: hello. i am new here to bnb. my hubby and i had been ttc for over 5 years and about a month ago it happened! i am 5'6 330 lbs, my hubby is 5'7 153 lbs (he loves bbw) ok so i am now 9 weeks. did i mention that we conceived naturally??? we have never taken any drugs or meds or any treatment for infertility what so ever. i am so excited and pray that everything goes well with me and my baby during and after this pregnancy. for me i know that God waited until he saw fit for us to conceive & with faith and prayer we are well on our way to becoming parents. i know how tough it is to really want to get pregnant and cant. i pray that all of the women that post that they are ttc becomes pregnant and blessings to all!:kiss::thumbup:

Praise the Lord, and prayers for a safe nine months! :) :)


----------



## TheSmpsns

mrs_cookie said:


> :happydance: hello. i am new here to bnb. my hubby and i had been ttc for over 5 years and about a month ago it happened! i am 5'6 330 lbs, my hubby is 5'7 153 lbs (he loves bbw) ok so i am now 9 weeks. did i mention that we conceived naturally??? we have never taken any drugs or meds or any treatment for infertility what so ever. i am so excited and pray that everything goes well with me and my baby during and after this pregnancy. for me i know that God waited until he saw fit for us to conceive & with faith and prayer we are well on our way to becoming parents. i know how tough it is to really want to get pregnant and cant. i pray that all of the women that post that they are ttc becomes pregnant and blessings to all!:kiss::thumbup:

Congrats to you! I am in a similar situation, I was 5'3" and 326 pre pregnancy, DH is 6'9" and 250. We conceived naturally after a year of trying. I am also from texas!


----------



## nbarlowcleal

hello 
i was wondering for some advice i'm 32 and obese (hate that word) but i have just discovered that i am pregnant both me and my husband r both very happy and our eldest is to but well i'm a little worried i have pcos so i have convinced myself that i would never conceive so as u can imagine this is a surprise to all of us but i'm worried my doc will only go on about my size and not the baby i am a big lady i was a size 28 but i had began to loose the weight then fell pregnant and now well i'm only going to get bigger i want this baby more than anything but i'm worried about what the docs will do


----------



## Skrepka

I am for 29 weeks to 10 kg fatter. Now in my 70 kg. 
The doctor is very swears, she says that this is unacceptable. It's summer and I try to eat fruits and vegetables, but still gain weight. The doctor has appointed a special procedure - the pressure chamber. Say it is practiced in Europe? I have read that compressed oxygen is good for baby and mom, improves circulation and of placenta is getting better.


----------



## Kage76

nbarlowcleal said:


> hello
> i was wondering for some advice i'm 32 and obese (hate that word) but i have just discovered that i am pregnant both me and my husband r both very happy and our eldest is to but well i'm a little worried i have pcos so i have convinced myself that i would never conceive so as u can imagine this is a surprise to all of us but i'm worried my doc will only go on about my size and not the baby i am a big lady i was a size 28 but i had began to loose the weight then fell pregnant and now well i'm only going to get bigger i want this baby more than anything but i'm worried about what the docs will do

I was really worried too especially when i was put into the high risk hospital- but in reality it was a blessing in disguise- the people there were used to dealing with ladies my size and i was never ever made to feel like a freak or irresponsible.(my greatest fear) The doctors should really do anything different- you may see them more often than if you were an average size but if you are ever unhappy in the way you are being treated ask for a different doctor.


----------



## paulasx

Hi all
I'm so pleased to find this forum!!! I am 35 and currently 18+5 pregnant with my 4th child. I was overweight with 2 and 3 and have had NO problems whatsoever apart from spd. However, this pregnancy, I weighed in at 142kg, BMI 52, and thats all they seem to focus on, not the fact I have low blood pressure, normal cholesterol and despite tests no where near having diabetes!! I am seeing the midwife and consultant regularly, have to take injections as I am at risk of DVT apparently, and also have to see an anaethistist later in case I need a c-section; hasn't happened so far but............
anyway, I have lost 4kg up to now due to a decrease in appetite and nausea but think im making up for it now! I'm just worried because I haven't really felt the baby this time, can't remember when I did last time as it was 6yrs ago and altho I have felt some movement its not all the time, maybe one or two flutters/kicks then nothing for a few days! I also worry that I can't feel any difference in my stomach, when I'm standing it does feel as tho its becoming more 'D' than 'B' but still can't help worrying!! you would think as it was my 4th I would be less worried but I honestly can't remember much from my last pregnancy!!!
sorry for the long winded post! :blush:


----------



## gingermama

Thanks to everyone! This is just an amazing thread. I read it in one sitting (took me about an hour and 15 min!) but I truly feel connected to people who have similar concerns as me and that's a good feeling!

I am a 29 yr old mom to an almost two yr old and I found out last week I'm expecting again. I think I'm only about 6-7 weeks and I haven't seen a doctor yet, but I am definitely dreading it.

With my first, I started out at 280 pounds and lost about 10 pounds due to morning sickness/ lack of appetite throughout the pregnancy - until the VERY end - then I skyrocketed to 310 pounds! Ugh, it was terrible. I don't even know what my bump looked like because I refused to take pictures/let pics be taken while I was expecting. In fact, the ONLY pic there is of me pregnant is of from the chest up and I'm holding my cat in front of my face!! 

Anyway, I still haven't lost what I gained and I'm sure I'm at least 330-340 by now. I blame it on depression and comfort eating combined with stopping breastfeeding (not very willingly) when my daughter was 6 mos. I could blame it on even more than that, but why bother? Fact is, I'm huge and I can't do a heck of a lot to change it right now. I'm eating better due to a lack of appetite, but I don't have the morning sickness like I did with my first...yet.

I had an extremely normal and healthy first pregnancy, but with lots of fetal monitoring and weekly ultrasounds after week 30 and on. I was induced at 39 weeks, 1 day, only because my doctor was afraid my BP *might* go up - it was only slightly raised and not into a dangerous spot. I personally think she was just protecting herself, but I can understand that. 

The only issue I had with my first baby was that it took forever for the inducing process to work. I was given drugs to soften my cervix first (sorry if this is TMI!!) and then I was on a pitocin drip off and on for two and a half days with excruciating contractions that weren't accomplishing anything. And of course they wanted me hooked up to a fetal heart rate monitor constantly. My baby NEVER had any distress during the whole process. Although I'd told myself and my husband that I wouldn't, I did eventually get an epidural about 8-9 hours before I finally gave birth because the contractions were so intense and close together that I couldn't take it anymore. I don't know if the problems with the labor induction were due to my weight or if it was because my daughter just wasn't quite ready to meet the world. I'm just glad I didn't have to have a c-section.

I live in a different city and won't be able to use the doctor that delivered my daughter. I'm scared to death about what the new doctor will think of me and my situation. The first OB/GYN was pretty great, with only a remark here and there about "I bet you can't wait to get that baby out so you can start exercising!"

Anyhow, it's just good to get that off my chest. On a different tangent, I hope my bump eventually looks like a baby's in there and not like I'm smuggling lumpy pillows under my shirt!! :)


----------



## mrsotoole

I just wanted to say this forum has helped me so much. I am obese, I am 42 and about to go through donor egg procedure abroad (well we have the tx on 1/12/12.) I have tried so hard to lose weight but to no avail. I go to the gym and feel fairly fit. I do worry about the weight I could put on when/if pregnant but I still don't see my bmi should be a blocker for me being a parent. Let's hope in December I will have survived the 2ww and get s positive result!!


----------



## Elainey

Great to read all the different stories in this thread - I think overweight mums really get a bad name in the news and in the beginning I actually felt embarrased about being fat and pregnant. It doesn't help when One Born Every Minute do a special show about plus size mums and you get some stick think specialist claiming that its far worse for a mum to smoke through out her pregnancy than be overweight! 
I'm almost 37 weeks pregnant and had a starting BMI of 40+ when I fell pregnant...it doesn't help being a shortarse, I'd be ok if I was stretched a bit taller lol! I was really scared about what the midwife would say but she has never ever made an issue about it. I was referred to consultant care and again I was a bit worried about this but its not been an issue at all. Obviously my bmi has hindered some of the scans and in fact at my 12 week one I had to have an internal scan as my belly was in the way but my baby is measuring fine! I lost a few pounds in the first trimester and after weighing myself this morning, I think I've only put on about 12-14lbs which I'm happy about...could have been a lot worse! I passed my gestational diabetes test, I've been feeling fine and healthy and I only finished full time work on Saturday so I've managed to keep quite active.

It just goes to show that even though I am a fatty, I can still have a healthy and normal pregnancy! I understand there can be issues with the birth for bigger ladies but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes fine and with no probs :)


----------



## greenfaerie

I went into pregnancy expecting a big fuss to be made about my weight. I lost 5 stone a couple of years ago, then put more than half of it back on, then found myself pregnant just as I got my head back together to lose it again. 

I knew that my BMI would be high, and always assumed I was morbidly obese. To my surprise my midwife never mentioned anything, other than to hand me a high BMI leaflet in a handful of others. Turns out at my booking in my BMI was 37, and was just under the cut to qualify for co care. I had a frank discussion with my midwife last week and she says that my weight isn't a problem with the check ups, I don't need to see a Doctor at any point, and I have never had bad news at an appointment. I'm always given a clean bill of health. It's so annoying how people look down on overweight people, especially when pregnant. I actually had some men in a car scream "fatty" at me the other week, when I was over 6 months pregnant. 

My mother said I didn't have a bump as much as a tyre. :S My bump has tended to just push my flab out, sadly. I've rounded out a bit more in the past month though, and as long as I dress appropriately I can manage to look pregnant and not like I have a beer belly.


----------



## Elainey

greenfaerie said:


> I actually had some men in a car scream "fatty" at me the other week, when I was over 6 months pregnant.

I've had this too, it makes me so angry that strangers can be so rude like that.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm pregnant with my first baby and am currently 33 weeks and 5 days I started off at 14stone 10 (205lbs) and last weighed at 16stone (224lbs). I have PCOS and all the doctors would tell me before I got diagnosed was 'its because of your weight' after a while I had ad enough and demanded blood tests knowing there was a reason behind my weight gain, when the results came back doctor said 'Oh looks like you have PCOS' Its in my pregnancy notes and not once have I had a doctor or midwife mention my weight. I did have a nurse comment about high BMI when I mentioned having to have a Gestational Diabetes test(which I passed) and I replied sharply with no, because of my PCOS and its relation to insulin resistance. The nurse went bright red. She might think twice about smart comments next time. But I have had a textbook pregnancy so far, growing to the charts and everything, don't let them fool you with the overweight = complications crap, a friend of mine is an athlete and she ended up with gestational diabetes, bleeding etc! Good Luck in your quest TTC :) x


----------



## Sombra

One thing I have been so relieved about is that my doctor has not made my weight an issue. I was very heavy when I got pregnant. Luckily, I haven't gained any weight at all with this pregnancy. I was losing for most of it until my last weigh in at 31 weeks when I finally caught up to my pre-pregnancy weight. 

I do think the extra weight I already had had made this pregnancy very physically tiring for me. At this point (almost 32 weeks) I am having a lot of difficulty getting around, bending over, knees hurting, etc. I am not sure it would be as bad were I not obese to begin with.

At this point I am focusing on getting my little one out and into the world and then trying to lose weight afterwards. No one should make you feel bad about being an overweight mom...there are far more important things to worry about...and it's not like we don't know we're overweight, so the comments aren't a newsflash for anyone!


----------



## IsaiahsMommy

i found some comfort in your post and i guess you could say im just looking for someone to talk to. this is my first pregnancy im only 20 years old and i weigh right now 340+ lbs. im 28 weeks and i've gained 19lbs thru my whole pregnancy but 10 of that i gained in 2 weeks. i went to my doctor tonight and she said my uterus wasn't measuring up right it was off like 6 inches, she was totally concerned about the ten pounds i gained, when the nurse right before that told me i was doing really great. my blood pressure has been perfect every time and just last week i measured up perfect and the midwife was happy with everything. im really scared my doctor totally freaked me out tonight to where i was crying, i think im doing pretty damn good. well im just wondering how your pregnancy went? and if anyone has advice for me?


----------



## IsaiahsMommy

surprisepreg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw this site.  I am very very overweight, larger I believe then anyone who posted on this site so far.
> 
> I am 26 years old, 5'7" (a little more) and weigh 432 lbs. I am also 23 weeks pregnant. I was not planning this pregnancy..it was a complete surprise. I honestly thought it would be hard for me to get pregnant plus I was on birth control. I guess it was meant to be.
> 
> Despite my weight, I am fairly active and eat decently. I lost a little weight in the 1st trimester and have stayed pretty much the same throughout the 2nd.
> 
> Of course I worry about whether there will be any complications with my pregnancy but so far everything is going as well as possible. My little boy appears healthy....all tests came back fine and I feel him squirming around all the time.
> 
> I have had to have a lot more ultrasounds then is normal..which I dont love..... I worry if too many ultrasounds is ok for my munchkin.
> 
> I pray every day that my pregnancy will continue to go smoothly...and every week that things are still going well, I am thankful!
> 
> I wish all of you beautiful women the best of luck with your pregnancies/current children!

i found some comfort in your post and i guess you could say im just looking for someone to talk to. this is my first pregnancy im only 20 years old and i weigh right now 340+ lbs. im 28 weeks and i've gained 19lbs thru my whole pregnancy but 10 of that i gained in 2 weeks. i went to my doctor tonight and she said my uterus wasn't measuring up right it was off like 6 inches, she was totally concerned about the ten pounds i gained, when the nurse right before that told me i was doing really great. my blood pressure has been perfect every time and just last week i measured up perfect and the midwife was happy with everything. im really scared my doctor totally freaked me out tonight to where i was crying, i think im doing pretty damn good. well im just wondering how your pregnancy went? and if anyone has advice for me?


----------



## Kage76

IsaiahsMommy said:


> i found some comfort in your post and i guess you could say im just looking for someone to talk to. this is my first pregnancy im only 20 years old and i weigh right now 340+ lbs. im 28 weeks and i've gained 19lbs thru my whole pregnancy but 10 of that i gained in 2 weeks. i went to my doctor tonight and she said my uterus wasn't measuring up right it was off like 6 inches, she was totally concerned about the ten pounds i gained, when the nurse right before that told me i was doing really great. my blood pressure has been perfect every time and just last week i measured up perfect and the midwife was happy with everything. im really scared my doctor totally freaked me out tonight to where i was crying, i think im doing pretty damn good. well im just wondering how your pregnancy went? and if anyone has advice for me?

I think a lot of medical providers don't really know how to deal with a big girl who dare conceive, i found that the fact that you dare be bigger than the norm and want to have a child makes them worry unnecessarily. Yes there are risks when you are bigger and want a child as there are risks if you are diabetic, underweight or even if you smoke. I think a lot of doctors feel that we need the riot act read to us in an effort to correct a lifetime of bad choices. My advice f*ck em. If you have complications deal with them if and when they come up- watch what you eat but don't go crazy- eat healthy but don't try to diet to lose weight. Personally i was about your size when i got pregnant and i had a pretty uneventful pregnancy, i did have gestational diabetes but i managed to control it with food and exercise. Blood pressure was on the high end of acceptable but I personally think it was because i got stressed about the cuff everytime it came to take my levels. I was considered high risk, however i managed to give birth naturally and my daughter is the most perfect and precious gift. Being big doesn't mean that you are irresponsible or don't deserve to be a mum and it certainly doesn't mean that you cant have a natural birth or an easy pregnancy.

I found the following websites invaluable in the early days. I hope they help you also.

https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com.au/ 
https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/


----------



## bextas

Great thread! I am almost 30 weeks pregnant. I have a bmi of 46 and am 6ft. I've had a noticeable bump for the last 3 weeks but from around 18 weeks I had a little round mound when lying down. My bump is def baby as its rock hard but I have no idea what position he is in. I feel movement a lot but don't know if its kicks or turns really. I am so grateful to be pregnant and after a year of trying I vowed to lose weight and the month I lost 22lbs I got my bfp!
So far apart from crying at the consultant when she said my chance of c section was 50% I've been treated well. My anethetist was so lovely and made me feel normal. Not weighed myself at all but still in all my old clothes just can't do up my trousers so I wear a bump band! Scared of being weighed again but not sure if they will?
I was so worried I would look fatter and not pregnant but honestly it's anoticeable bump now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## IsaiahsMommy

Kage76 said:


> IsaiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> i found some comfort in your post and i guess you could say im just looking for someone to talk to. this is my first pregnancy im only 20 years old and i weigh right now 340+ lbs. im 28 weeks and i've gained 19lbs thru my whole pregnancy but 10 of that i gained in 2 weeks. i went to my doctor tonight and she said my uterus wasn't measuring up right it was off like 6 inches, she was totally concerned about the ten pounds i gained, when the nurse right before that told me i was doing really great. my blood pressure has been perfect every time and just last week i measured up perfect and the midwife was happy with everything. im really scared my doctor totally freaked me out tonight to where i was crying, i think im doing pretty damn good. well im just wondering how your pregnancy went? and if anyone has advice for me?
> 
> I think a lot of medical providers don't really know how to deal with a big girl who dare conceive, i found that the fact that you dare be bigger than the norm and want to have a child makes them worry unnecessarily. Yes there are risks when you are bigger and want a child as there are risks if you are diabetic, underweight or even if you smoke. I think a lot of doctors feel that we need the riot act read to us in an effort to correct a lifetime of bad choices. My advice f*ck em. If you have complications deal with them if and when they come up- watch what you eat but don't go crazy- eat healthy but don't try to diet to lose weight. Personally i was about your size when i got pregnant and i had a pretty uneventful pregnancy, i did have gestational diabetes but i managed to control it with food and exercise. Blood pressure was on the high end of acceptable but I personally think it was because i got stressed about the cuff everytime it came to take my levels. I was considered high risk, however i managed to give birth naturally and my daughter is the most perfect and precious gift. Being big doesn't mean that you are irresponsible or don't deserve to be a mum and it certainly doesn't mean that you cant have a natural birth or an easy pregnancy.
> 
> I found the following websites invaluable in the early days. I hope they help you also.
> 
> 
> I know for sure now that it was just MY doctor who was totally overreacting and her bedside manor is terrible!!! She's an Indian lady so i was thinking her views on bigger women maybe totally different. To her being bigger is a complication and a problem for my pregnancy and thats how she treats me.. Well i passed my gestational diabetes test and have been walking more than ever and eating really well so i cant wait to kinda shove it in her face!! Lol. Monday is my appt. with her and after that im seeing someone different! Ill take a look at those sites ;)Click to expand...


----------



## NicholaP

My BMI was 40.1 when I fell pg - I have lost a couple of lbs since my booking in at 9 weeks. I always feared I would not look Preggo at all but I am ALL bump so feel pretty lucky! I know loads of slim women who totally don't look bump heavy, their weight gain kinda spread everywhere, so I don't personally think its got a lot to do with what actual size you are, more just how your body is designed! Xx


----------



## charmie

Hello everyone! I'm about 9 weeks and 7 days pregnant, don't have my dating scan until 14th December. My BMI is 44, unfortunately all my 'fat' is around my stomach :(. Very worried in-case can't see anything on my scans. :/


----------



## Marlee1980

charmie said:


> Hello everyone! I'm about 9 weeks and 7 days pregnant, don't have my dating scan until 14th December. My BMI is 44, unfortunately all my 'fat' is around my stomach :(. Very worried in-case can't see anything on my scans. :/

Hey - I am 37 weeks pregnant. I am 5"10 and weighed 385 when I got pregnant. I have always carried a lot of weight around my stomach. For ultrasounds, my suggestion is drink LOTS of water before hand. What this does is causes your bladder to push your uterus up higher so it is easier to see. Also, here our ultrasound technicians will do an internal ultrasound if they have a hard time with the outside one. For me, the outside ultrasound was tough during my 6 week and 9 week appointment (i had complications which required many ultrasounds) but by 13 weeks, the outside ultrasound worked perfectly. You may find that the doctor has a harder time getting the heartbeat early on, I didnt hear my LOs until about 17 weeks due to the increased belly fat BUT I did feel movements right around the same time as my thinner friends. 
Dont worry about not seeing anything, you will. The ultrasounds are pretty good. Good luck when you have your ultrasound :)


----------



## kyles666

Hiya,

I found this website on a search and thought yay people of my type hehe.

Im 15 weeks today and have been told by everyone that i would have to lose weight before i would fall pregnant, this was a total surprise and was unwell for about 8 weeks before we found out and was blaming an anti depressant I was taking but turns out few days before Christmas we found out I was pregnant.

6 Tests and $70 later we believed that we were pregnant WHAT A SHOCK!!!!

My midwife is absolutely awesome, but i will have to go and see an obstetrician at 20 weeks because i am Obese. I too am so scared I wont show i will look extra fatter. 

Feeling really uncomfortable at the moment and really tired. Has anyone else really tired at 15 weeks?


----------



## fizzy2010

I have a BMI of 35 and look very pregnant at 35 weeks! I have had no issues (touch wood!), my scans have all been clear, and I have gained no weight! I am healthy, baby is healthy, my daughter is healthy and my weight has never been mentioned!


----------



## mandaxx

I am 5'4 and weigh 14 stone (pre pregnancy weight) so I'm classed as obese. This is my third baby and I'm thirty one weeks pregnant. I look very pregnant and as with all my babies, I have only gained a little by this stage. I usually end up weighing less than I did before :)
Tried to upload a pic not sure if it worked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kage76

kyles666 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I found this website on a search and thought yay people of my type hehe.
> 
> Im 15 weeks today and have been told by everyone that i would have to lose weight before i would fall pregnant, this was a total surprise and was unwell for about 8 weeks before we found out and was blaming an anti depressant I was taking but turns out few days before Christmas we found out I was pregnant.
> 
> 6 Tests and $70 later we believed that we were pregnant WHAT A SHOCK!!!!
> 
> My midwife is absolutely awesome, but i will have to go and see an obstetrician at 20 weeks because i am Obese. I too am so scared I wont show i will look extra fatter.
> 
> Feeling really uncomfortable at the moment and really tired. Has anyone else really tired at 15 weeks?


sweetheart -EVERYONE feels exhausted in first tri. Regardless of size.


----------



## kyles666

This morning has been the first morning that i havent been sick, little niggles where my peanut(baby) is but not pain. Im so glad im in the second trimester now, pheww haha.

I dont have another scan for about another 5-6 weeks and im stressing that something is wrong. Paranoid much?


----------



## ShadyAmy

louisaL said:


> Sorry i know this is very personal and if you feel better please PM me. But i am obese and this is my first month of ttc and i am wondering if i will even look pregnant.
> 
> Obviously as an over weight person i have my 'bump' already lol but wondered if it would go into shape or just stay the same because there would be enough room for the baby ifswim?

Hey Girl!
So I was SUPER obese with my first pregnancy.. I'm talking 350 pounds and during that pregnancy I did not show.. I just looked very very large at the ending of my pregnancy but nobody asked if I was pregnant. 

This is my second pregnancy and I went on a big weightloss journey before it and started this pregnancy at 202 lbs ... I lost weight in the first trimester and went down to 191 and am now 200 lbs at almost 36 weeks.... People starting commenting on my pregnancy and asking how far along I was around week 32.. I found it helps to show off my plus size bump by wearing certain types of form hugging shirts with tighter stretch pants or maternity pants... It seems when I wear certain shirts I look REALLY PREGNANT lol but when I wear others I could be mistaken as a girl with a large stomach. So yes this pregnancy has shown a bump... naked you can definitely tell but the bottom of my stomach is not firm like most preggos.. its wrinkly from the weightloss but my upper abdomen is all rock hard and had the full baby look. 

I hope this helped!:hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

bextas said:


> Great thread! I am almost 30 weeks pregnant. I have a bmi of 46 and am 6ft. I've had a noticeable bump for the last 3 weeks but from around 18 weeks I had a little round mound when lying down. My bump is def baby as its rock hard but I have no idea what position he is in. I feel movement a lot but don't know if its kicks or turns really. I am so grateful to be pregnant and after a year of trying I vowed to lose weight and the month I lost 22lbs I got my bfp!
> So far apart from crying at the consultant when she said my chance of c section was 50% I've been treated well. My anethetist was so lovely and made me feel normal. Not weighed myself at all but still in all my old clothes just can't do up my trousers so I wear a bump band! Scared of being weighed again but not sure if they will?
> I was so worried I would look fatter and not pregnant but honestly it's anoticeable bump now. Good luck everyone.

Thanks this gives me hope. At my biggest I weighed 345. I have lost weight and now weigh 293. I'm hoping this month I will get my BFP


----------



## Marlee1980

My angel is 5 and a half months old. I was 285 when I conceived and 290 when I had her at 38 weeks. Definitely have hope!


----------



## BBWttc29

Marlee1980 said:


> My angel is 5 and a half months old. I was 285 when I conceived and 290 when I had her at 38 weeks. Definitely have hope!

Thank you. I worked hard to lose weight before ttc and I feel like its finally actually possible. So I'm hopeful but still not trying to get my hopes up..


----------



## Marlee1980

BBWttc29 said:


> Marlee1980 said:
> 
> 
> My angel is 5 and a half months old. I was 285 when I conceived and 290 when I had her at 38 weeks. Definitely have hope!
> 
> Thank you. I worked hard to lose weight before ttc and I feel like its finally actually possible. So I'm hopeful but still not trying to get my hopes up..Click to expand...

I was in your shoes a year and a half ago. I had lost 130 pounds and started trying to conceive. I wish you lots of luck and a happy healthy 10 months when you get your BFP soon! Feel free to pm me anytime should you have any questions during this crazy/exciting/exhausting journey :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Marlee1980 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlee1980 said:
> 
> 
> My angel is 5 and a half months old. I was 285 when I conceived and 290 when I had her at 38 weeks. Definitely have hope!
> 
> Thank you. I worked hard to lose weight before ttc and I feel like its finally actually possible. So I'm hopeful but still not trying to get my hopes up..Click to expand...
> 
> I was in your shoes a year and a half ago. I had lost 130 pounds and started trying to conceive. I wish you lots of luck and a happy healthy 10 months when you get your BFP soon! Feel free to pm me anytime should you have any questions during this crazy/exciting/exhausting journey :)Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope it happens for me this month. It sucks that af and pregnancy symptoms are so similar. I'm experiencing some things I don't normally but hard to tell if its af or pregnancy


----------



## BBWttc29

well today af is supposed to come so far she hasnt appeared. I also usually get a weird smell down there a few days before she is due and I dont have anything. Im still having some cramping, Gas, quick periodic shooting pains down there. still hopeful these all are good signs


----------



## Marlee1980

Fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Marlee1980 said:


> Fingers are crossed for you!!

Thank you. . Still no af some cramping and I get some pain after I eat. So I'm staying hopeful


----------

